# الفيمينيزم the feminism (النسوية) - مع ولا ضد؟



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

*The Feminism
الأنثوية - النسوية​*




*الموضوع باين من عنوانه..
هل أنت مع الأفكار اللي يطرحها التيار الأنثوي فيما يخص المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة؟

الموضوع بدأ منذ مطلع القرن العشرين ومع عصر الحريات وتعدد الثقافات وحقوق المضطهدين والأقليات.

أنا لفترة ما وصلت لمرحلة إني تقريباً بقيت فيمينست :fun_lol: .. عشان كنت أقرأ كتاباتهم ومقالاتهم وبالذات لأني مهتم لمعاناة المظلومين ..

بس الحمدلله تبت إلى ربي :new6: .. لكن جدياً.. لقد وصلت لهذه القناعات:

أنا مع:
1- إن المراة تحتل جميع المناصب الإدارية طالما هي تتمتع بالكفاءة والخبرة والشهادة. وتاخذ نفس راتب الرجل.

2- ومع المرأة تكون رئيسة بلد .. وذلك لأن رئاسة البلد يلزمها تكتيت وقرارات وخطط طويلة المدى وقصيرة المدى.. وهذا شي ليس له علاقة بجنس الرئيس أو الوزير .. إلخ

3- ومع إن المرأة تاخذ قراراتها الحكومية بنفسها دون الحاجة لوكيل أو ولي أمر.
مثل ما هو موجود في بعض الدول.


وأنا ضد:
1- إنها تعمل الاعمال التي لا تتناسب مع طبيعة جسد المرأة مثل أعمال البناء أو الأمور العسكرية أو قطع أشجار الغابات وخلافه.

2- وضد انها تاخذ راتب شهر كامل لما تضع مولود وتتغيب عن العمل. لأنها بذلك تضر بالمؤسسة اللي هي تتشغل فيه.
مرة سمعت بالراديو عن احدى العضوات في أحد المنظمات النسوية العربية وكانت تطالب الدولة بتعديل قوانين العمل بأن تسمح للمرأة الوالد ان تتغيب عن العمل لثلاث أشهر مع استلام روابتها كاملة.. وهذا برأيي شي مبالغ فيه ..



يللا يا جماعة كل واحد يقول رأيه

*ورجاءاً الابتعاد كل البعد عن المواضيع الدينية.*​


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أغسطس 2014)

انت كنت فين من زمان ؟ :new6:
انا feminist اذا حبيت تسمينى كده ولو ان مش بحب التسميات ديه لان ساعات بتستخدم غلط وساعات المرأة بتتطرف فى مطالبة بحقوقها لدرجة انها لو طالت انها تعمل ابادة جماعية لكل الرجالة هتعملها :fun_lol: اعتقد ده من كتر القهر اللى اتعرضت ليه 
بس يابيس بعد بحث سنين طويلة فى الموضوع ده :fun_lol: وصلت لقناعة مهمه ان اكبر عدو للمرأة وسالب حقوقها هى المرأة نفسها :new6:
كتير منهم وبالاخص فى الشرق يتكلم كويس فى مؤتمرات وندوات عن حقوق المرأة وتيجى هى فى بيتها مع ولادها وبناتها تتصرف تقريبا بنفس طريقة جدتها على الاقل فيما يخص الامور الاجتماعية زى الزواج وان البنت لازم وحتما ولابد انها تتجوز واختيار عدم الزواج ده غير مطروح تماما 
مين اللى بيطلع الالقاب زى عانس واشاعات على المطلقة والارملة وشوف ديه لابسة ايه وقالعة ايه غير الستات نفسهم فى قعدات الحريم ؟ 
تخيل لو رفضت المرأة نفسها زى الام والزوجة والجدة استخدام لقب عانس  على ستات زيها اؤكدلك ان اللقب ده هيختفى من المجتمع 

طبعا اللوم كله لا يقع على المرأة انا فى اللى فات ده كنت بتكلم على الستات المتعلمات اللى بيعيشو فى المدينة او اشباه المتعلمات اللى عندهم الحقوق والمساواة نظريات فى الكتب لكن مش بيطبقوها على نفسهم 

انما فى المجتمعات الاخرى الفقيرة واللى التعليم فيها اقل فالمرأة فعلا مقهورة ومظلومة بسبب منعها من التعليم فى اوقات او استخدام العنف الجسدى معاها اوقات كتير 

بالنسبة لكلامك عن اذا كانت تشتغل الاعمال اللى من رأيك لا تتناسب مع طبيعة جسدها , فأذا كنت انت feminist فلا اعتقد ان رأيك ده يتناسب مع كونك حقوقى او feminist لان من اساسيات حقوق الانسان ان هو اللى يقرر لنفسه بنفسه ايه اللى يتناسب معاه او لا يتناسب من غير وصاية عليه من احد 
فأذا هى شايفة انها تقدر تشتغل الاعمال ديه ونجحت فيها فعلا , يبقا احنا مالنا ؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

انا فيمينست!

ايها الرجال العصر الامومي عائد مرة اخري

ايها الرجال نحن قادموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون و بقوووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## تيمو (11 أغسطس 2014)

ساق الله يوم ما كانت المرأة آلهة وتُعبد. وين أيامك يا عشتار و أوزوريس هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ساق الله يوم ما كانت المرأة آلهة وتُعبد. وين أيامك يا عشتار و أوزوريس هههه



فين ايامك يا مى تو ؟؟؟؟؟:fun_lol:


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> انت كنت فين من زمان ؟ :new6:
> انا feminist اذا حبيت تسمينى كده ولو ان مش بحب التسميات ديه لان ساعات بتستخدم غلط وساعات المرأة بتتطرف فى مطالبة بحقوقها لدرجة انها لو طالت انها تعمل ابادة جماعية لكل الرجالة هتعملها :fun_lol: اعتقد ده من كتر القهر اللى اتعرضت ليه
> بس يابيس بعد بحث سنين طويلة فى الموضوع ده :fun_lol: وصلت لقناعة مهمه ان اكبر عدو للمرأة وسالب حقوقها هى المرأة نفسها :new6:
> كتير منهم وبالاخص فى الشرق يتكلم كويس فى مؤتمرات وندوات عن حقوق المرأة وتيجى هى فى بيتها مع ولادها وبناتها تتصرف تقريبا بنفس طريقة جدتها على الاقل فيما يخص الامور الاجتماعية زى الزواج وان البنت لازم وحتما ولابد انها تتجوز واختيار عدم الزواج ده غير مطروح تماما
> ...



*الله على المشاركة القيمة والراااااائعة .. أنا معاكي في كل كلمة ..
وإن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها في بعض الأحيان ..

بس خليني أوضح الفكرة الاخيرة عن إن ضد ان المرأة تعمل في الأعمال الشاقة..
أنا لا أمنعهم ولا أطالب بمنعهم (لو كان عندي سلطة) .. 
بس أنا أميل إن في أعمال تخص الرجال مش عشان هم أحسن لكن عشان طبيعة جسدهم تستحمل هذه الأعمال..
وهذه شي طبيعي وفطري ومنطقي.. عضلات الرجل هي أقوى بثلاث مرات من عضلات المرأة.
وهذه مش شتيمة ولا حاجة.. إنما نحن مخلوقين كذا.. بالعربي: خلقة ربك ههههه :fun_lol:

ونفس الشي يوجد أعمال يتميز فيها النساء.. زي الأعمال السيكرتارية وأشياء ثانية بس حالياً ذاكرتي تخونني..

لكن ليه البنت تعمل في البناء؟ لو أقولك إن البنت ممكن تبقى ملكة ولا رئيسة فهذا لأني مش بكون ضدها أبداً..
لكن في البناء ليه؟ أكيد حالتها الجسمانية لا تتأقلم مع هذه الوظيفة.. وهذه مش إساءة لها..

باختصار: قيادياً.. أنا مش ضد المرأة أنا مع الشخص اللي عنده كفاءة بغض النظر عن جنسه.. لكن بعض الأعمال الي تتطلب قوة جسمانية فهذه للرجل فقط..

وعلى كلامك إن في حقوقيات متطرفات.. فعلاً فيه وبشكل مستفز.. ويخلي اللي كان متعاطف معهم يغير رأيه.
زي اللي يطالب بعدم صنع دمى (عرايس) للبنات لكن للأولاد فقط .. طلب غريب شوي :thnk0001: ..

شكراً روز على المشاركة القيمة.. بس مدري من اللي صوت: نعم بلا شك.. إنتي؟ :new6:*


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أغسطس 2014)

توضيحا لكلامى عن قصدى ان اكبر ظالم للمرأة فى المجتمعات المتعلمة هى المرأة نفسها , ياريت تتفرجوا على مسلسل بنت اسمها ذات , او تقرو القصة للكاتب صُنع الله ابراهيم 
المسلسل او الرواية ديه هى حال كل امرأة مصرية او يمكن حتى عربية هى وصف دقيق عبقرى لحياة كل امرأة مصرية 
فى المسلسل والدة البنت الصغيرة ذات عملت لها عملية الختان وهى صغيرة رغم ان الام نفسها تعرضت للعملية الوحشية ديه ولازالت تتذكر وحشيتها ومأثرة عليها فى حياتها والمفاجأة ان الوالد نفسه كان رافض انه يعمل العملية لبنته لكن الام هى اللى اصرت انها تكمل مسلسل الغباء اللى هى اتعرضت ليه وهى صغيرة والغباء يُسلم من جيل لجيل بالطريقة ديه


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

*انا مش بتبع اى حركه نسائيه 
لكنى متضامنه جدا مع المرأه ونفسى بجد تتساوى
 بالرجل خصوصا فى البلاد العربيه 
وفى كل حاجه مفيش حاجه الراجل
 بيعرف يعملها والست متقدرش عليها 
كفايه عليها تكون موظفه وبتربى الولاد وبتذاكر لهم 
وتحل مشاكلهم غير بقى شغل البيت طبيخ وغسيل ومكواه
كل ده وهو موظف زيها يرجع من شغله يتغدى وينام
بجد المرأه مقهوره فى هذه الدول *


----------



## Desert Rose (11 أغسطس 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> *الله على المشاركة القيمة والراااااائعة .. أنا معاكي في كل كلمة ..
> وإن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها في بعض الأحيان ..
> 
> بس خليني أوضح الفكرة الاخيرة عن إن ضد ان المرأة تعمل في الأعمال الشاقة..
> ...



ايون انا اللى صوت بلا فخر :fun_lol::fun_lol:
ده رأيك طبعا , بس اذا هى شايفة نفسها تقدر على اعمال البناء او غيره يبقا انا ايه مشكلتى ؟ فى النهاية هى انسان نوعه انثى ومن حق اى انسان يختار مجال العمل اللى بيحبه طالما هيقدر ينجح فيه 

صدقنى موضوع العرايس ده محتاج اعادة نظر , طبعا ان مش مع الفكرة المتطرفة ديه انهم يعملو عرايس للولاد بس مش للبنات 
لكن حصر اللعب بالعروسة على البنت ومنعها من اللعب بالسيارات مثلا هو ده اللى غلط , لو لعبت بالسيارات او الكورة ده مش هيخليها ولد 
على فكرة الحاجات ديه بحسب ما قريت فى علم النفس هى مكتسبة , بمعنى مش ان زى ما احنا فاكرين ان الولد بيتولد بيحب يلعب بالعربيات والعرايس لا والبنت العكس , لا هى اشياء مكتسبة على حسب ما احنا بنوجهم يلعبو بأيه وميلعبوش بأيه 
حصر لعب البنت بالعروسة , وفساتين العروسة والعروسة البيبى اللى تعقد ترضعها ومنعها من اللعب بالحاجات التانية بشكل صارم ده بيؤدى فى نظرى للترسيخ فى ذهنها انها متنفعش فى حاجة غير الجواز والعيال 
الجواز والاطفال مش حاجات وحشة , لكنها مش الهدف الوحيد ولا المستقبل الوحيد لاى بنت على الارض 
تلعب بالعروسة ماشى جميل , لكن نمنعها انها تلعب مع اخوها بلعبه او حتى تلعب معاه كورة وهو كمان , ده اللى بيخلق الفصل وعدم المساواه فى ذهنهم من وهما صغيرين


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا فيمينست!
> 
> ايها الرجال العصر الامومي عائد مرة اخري
> 
> ايها الرجال نحن قادموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووون و بقوووووووووووووووووووة



*لا والنعمة؟ :new8:

وبما إننا نتكلم عن موضوع حقوقيات المرأة وغيره ..
مرة أستاذ بالجامعة قالنا حكاية ظريفة وما ادري لو هي حقيقية ولا لا ..

يقول ان اعلانات صابون الغسيل للملابس من زمان .. كان يجيبوا في دائماً البنت بتغسل هدومها وتقول: يوووووه.. هدومي مش راضية تتنظف..
فتجي جارتها وتقولها: استخدمي الصابون الفلاني دا كويس..
فالبنت تجربه وتقول: واااااااو.. 
بعدين تبص للتلفزيون وتقول: من اليوم ورايح مافيش غير الصابون الفلاني..

بس الحقوقيات زعلوا..
قالوا: انتم يا معشر الرجال تريدون أن تلصقوا بأذهان المشاهدين أن البنت هي تتحمل غسل الملابس والرجال قاعدين يشربوا شي بعد ماوسخوا هدومهم ..

شركات الصوابين استجابت.. فقالت خلاص نحط في الإعلان رجل يغسل هدومه .. ونفس السيناريو تقريباً ..

وفعلاً عملوا إعلانين ثلاثة.. 

وبعدها بفترة الحقوقيات زعلوا مرة ثانية وقالوا: انتم يا معشر الرجال تريديون أن تنتزعوا من المرأة وظيفة من وظائفها.. يعني شلتوا منها القيادة والرياسة والتعليم وأخيراً عايزين تشيلون منها غسيل الهدوم؟؟

شركة الصوابين احتارت

فانتهوا بالقرار الآتي:
إن الإعلان يكون فيه الست بتغسل هدومها ولما تتعرف على المسحوق الخطيييير .. الكاميرا تكون موجهة ليها هي وزوجها معاها... وهي تشيل القميص النظيف فرحانة وهو يطل عليها من ورا كتفها وفرحان معاها..

هههههههههههه ..

مسخرة :fun_lol:*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (11 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> توضيحا لكلامى عن قصدى ان اكبر ظالم للمرأة فى المجتمعات المتعلمة هى المرأة نفسها , ياريت تتفرجوا على مسلسل بنت اسمها ذات , او تقرو القصة للكاتب صُنع الله ابراهيم
> المسلسل او الرواية ديه هى حال كل امرأة مصرية او يمكن حتى عربية هى وصف دقيق عبقرى لحياة كل امرأة مصرية
> فى المسلسل والدة البنت الصغيرة ذات عملت لها عملية الختان وهى صغيرة رغم ان الام نفسها تعرضت للعملية الوحشية ديه ولازالت تتذكر وحشيتها ومأثرة عليها فى حياتها والمفاجأة ان الوالد نفسه كان رافض انه يعمل العملية لبنته لكن الام هى اللى اصرت انها تكمل مسلسل الغباء اللى هى اتعرضت ليه وهى صغيرة والغباء يُسلم من جيل لجيل بالطريقة ديه


الرجل لم يظلم الست قد الست نفسها:act19:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2014)

*موضوع رائع بيس..متابعه معاك *


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *انا مش بتبع اى حركه نسائيه
> لكنى متضامنه جدا مع المرأه ونفسى بجد تتساوى
> بالرجل خصوصا فى البلاد العربيه
> وفى كل حاجه مفيش حاجه الراجل
> ...



*شكراً على المشاركة الجميلة يا ماريا..
وعشان تعرفوا بأني مع الحقوق المرأة (أنا اخترت الخيار الثالث.. اللي هو فيمنست وسط)

من الأشياء اللي تغيظني لما أشوف بنت تستقيل من العمل.. 
ولما تسألها ليش تقولك: خلاص تزوجت ... شي مستفز جداً.

أولاً الواحد يشكر ربه إنه لاقي شغل في ظل هالظروف اللي مليانة بطالة..
ثانياً وانتي ليه تعتمدي على زوجك في كل شي حتى المصاريف؟ ليه مش بتصرفي على نفسك وتكون انسانة مستقلة مادياً؟
ثالثاً: زوجك يمكن في أي وقت يموت أو يطلقك أو يهجرك .. ولو كنتي مسلمة يمكن يتزوج عليكي
فليه تسيبي الشغل عشان واحد مش مضمون؟؟

البنت هنا تقهرني ونفسي أعطيها البكس المحترم:bomb: عشان تعرف انها انسانة لها قيمة ومش بس حياتها عبارة عن زواج وأطفال !!!

طبعاً هذه غير اللي تترك الدراسة عشان صارت مخطوبة.. هذه دفن على طول :new6:*


----------



## peace_86 (11 أغسطس 2014)

MeToo قال:


> ساق الله يوم ما كانت المرأة آلهة وتُعبد. وين أيامك يا عشتار و أوزوريس هههه



*ههههههههههه ..
شكلك بتقرأ كتب نوال السعداوي.. وأنا زيك يا مان ..
قريت لها حوالي ست كتب.. وثلاث منها عن شؤون المرأة..*






*هذه مثقفة عظيمة جداً وأحياناً أشوفها خسارة على الوطن العربي اللي مش بيقدر كتاباته.

مع إني أتفق معاها بنسبة 50% .. أما بالنسبة لل50% الثانية فأنا أحترم وجهة نظرها ولو اني اختلف معاها.. لكنها كتبت كلامها بعد دراسة وتحليل مش بالفتاوي..

وصحيح نسيت تقول: فينوس .. إلهة الحب :smile02*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أغسطس 2014)

*انا بمنتهى الاقتناع اخترت التصويت على
انا فيمينست في بعض الأشياء وأنتي-فيمنست في أشياء ثانية
مش لانى شايفه ان المرأة اقل من الرجل ف شىىىىء ولكن لانه من الجميل للمرأة ولصالحها انه تفضل فى فروقات *


----------



## coptic eagle (12 أغسطس 2014)

بصوا بقى يا جدعان انا مع رأي السيد هتلر لما خلى الستات تقعد في البيت ويخلي الرجاله تشتغل 
عشان نتكلم بجد ربنا خلق النساء في الاصل للتربية الاطفال ورعاية الابناء وخلق الرجال للعمل والتعب يعني على رأي ابونا داود لمعي الراجل بيتعب نفسيا لما ما بيشتغلش والست تتعب قوي لما يكون حال البيت واقف وفي مشاكل وخلافات
ولكن ده ما يمنعش ان الست ممكن تشتغل والراجل ممكن يساعد في تربيه الابناء ولكن من خلال خبراتي اللي مش لذيذه في حجات ممكن تخلي الرجاله ما تحبش تشتغل مع الستات يعني مثلا الستات من طبعها المبالغه يعني ممكن \النهارده تطلع بيك السما وتاني يوم تنزلك لسابع ارض عكس الرجاله اللي تحب الدقه في الكلام والحديث ودي حجات بتفرق كثير على العموم في كتاب اسمه الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهره بيتكلم عن هذه الفروق بشكل واضح انا انصح بقراءة هذا الكتاب


----------



## peace_86 (12 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> بصوا بقى يا جدعان انا مع رأي السيد هتلر لما خلى الستات تقعد في البيت ويخلي الرجاله تشتغل
> عشان نتكلم بجد ربنا خلق النساء في الاصل للتربية الاطفال ورعاية الابناء وخلق الرجال للعمل والتعب يعني على رأي ابونا داود لمعي الراجل بيتعب نفسيا لما ما بيشتغلش والست تتعب قوي لما يكون حال البيت واقف وفي مشاكل وخلافات
> ولكن ده ما يمنعش ان الست ممكن تشتغل والراجل ممكن يساعد في تربيه الابناء ولكن من خلال خبراتي اللي مش لذيذه في حجات ممكن تخلي الرجاله ما تحبش تشتغل مع الستات يعني مثلا الستات من طبعها المبالغه يعني ممكن \النهارده تطلع بيك السما وتاني يوم تنزلك لسابع ارض عكس الرجاله اللي تحب الدقه في الكلام والحديث ودي حجات بتفرق كثير على العموم في كتاب اسمه الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهره بيتكلم عن هذه الفروق بشكل واضح انا انصح بقراءة هذا الكتاب



*الله يسترها عليك من ردود الستات الفيمينست ..

بس كلمة: الستات يقعدوا في البيت هي شوية صعبة هاليومين
أما عن الإختلافات الجوهرية بين عقل المرأة وعقل الرجل .. طبعاً لا أحد يختلف عليها (ماعدا الفيمينست المتطرفين) ..
الأنثى مختلفة عن الذكر في نواحي كثيرة ومن ضمنها النواحي العقلية. ولا يوجد عقل أفضل عقل.

الرجل يتفوق على المرأة في مواضيع 
والمرأة تتفوق عليه في مواضيع ثانية..*


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> بصوا بقى يا جدعان انا مع رأي السيد هتلر لما خلى الستات تقعد في البيت ويخلي الرجاله تشتغل
> عشان نتكلم بجد ربنا خلق النساء في الاصل للتربية الاطفال ورعاية الابناء وخلق الرجال للعمل والتعب يعني على رأي ابونا داود لمعي الراجل بيتعب نفسيا لما ما بيشتغلش والست تتعب قوي لما يكون حال البيت واقف وفي مشاكل وخلافات
> ولكن ده ما يمنعش ان الست ممكن تشتغل والراجل ممكن يساعد في تربيه الابناء ولكن من خلال خبراتي اللي مش لذيذه في حجات ممكن تخلي الرجاله ما تحبش تشتغل مع الستات يعني مثلا الستات من طبعها المبالغه يعني ممكن \النهارده تطلع بيك السما وتاني يوم تنزلك لسابع ارض عكس الرجاله اللي تحب الدقه في الكلام والحديث ودي حجات بتفرق كثير على العموم في كتاب اسمه الرجال من المريخ والنساء من الزهره بيتكلم عن هذه الفروق بشكل واضح انا انصح بقراءة هذا الكتاب



انا مش قادرة اصدقك :flowers::flowers: معلش مع احترامى يعنى ليك . لكن الكلام ده فعلا غريب 
انت ليه تحكم على الستات بالقعدة فى البيت وتربية الاطفال بس ؟ افرض هى مش عايزة تتجوز اساسا ولا حتى تجيب اطفال ؟ ولا ده option مش مطروح يعنى ؟

والاب ممكن  يساعد فى تربية الاطفال ؟ لا بجد كتر خيره , بيساعد فى تربية اولاده ؟ده حاجة كبيرة اوى يعنى احنا منستاهلهاش 
ما هو ده اللى عاملنا مشاكل وجايبنا ورا , معلش انا اسفة , بس ديه الحقيقة . الاب مش ممكن انه يساعد فى تربية الاولاد كأنه تفضل منه وكأنه ضيف شرف فى البيت , الاب لازم يربى الاولاد مع امهم مش بس يساعد لما يجيله مزاجه او لما يكون عند سعادته وقت 
والاب مش ممكن يساعد فى الاعمال المنزلية وخصوصا لو الزوجة بتشتغل , ده لازم يشتغل فى البيت لان ده بيته هو عايش فيه مش فندق 

انا دايما اقول رجال الشرق الاوسط لم يتغيروا  , وكونهم انهم سمحوا للستات بالخروج للشغل وبقا الامر مقبول مجتمعيا ده مش بسبب تغير فى فكرهم انما بسبب الحاجة المادية والاقتصادية لشغل الزوجة يعنى الحاجة ام الاختراع :flowers: وعلشان كده هو لازال مش مقتنع ان هو كمان لازم يشتغل شغل البيت معاها ويربى اولاده معاها بنفس المقدار  مع ان هى بتشتغل وبتتعب بره زيها زيه وساعات كمان اكتر منه وشغلها مش رفاهيه انما ضرورة 
حاجة تحزن


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أغسطس 2014)

القعده في البيت رجعيه و تخلف عقلي بجد...الست بتشتغل و بتنفع مجتمعها زي الراجل بالظبط...انا جربت عيشه ستات البيوت و القعده في البيت...الفراغ زفت و يجيب تخلف عقلي

و الي عاوز يقعد مراته ولا بنته في البيت هوا حر انما مش يروح يعمل لي جمعيه تطالب بكدا ولا يقعد يذم الستات الي بتشتغل يحترمهم يا ريت

ثم ان بلدنا مليانه فقر و مرتب الزوجه بيساعد الزوج هيبقي فقر و اماره !

هتأكلها منين يا عين ماما حضرتك مليونير

ثم ان الشغل هيشغل الزوجه و هيخليها ما ترجعش تناكفه لما يرجع تعبان من شغله بلعكس بقي هيشغلها و يخليها تحل عن سماه و قفاه 

و مش كل الستات بتأفور او تخليك مش بتحب تشتغل معاها ماما انا اشتغلت مع رجاله مخهم زي العجل الجاموس...

انتوا مش مخلوقات الهية و احنا من الطين يعني!

فيه راجل علة و فيه ست عله و فيه راجل كامل و ست كامله و عاقله كفاياكم حكم جماعي مسبق و قرف بقي ....

ربنا ما خلقش الست للاطفال و بس خلقها لحاجات كتيره تانيه...كونها بتحمل و تخلف دا ما ينقصش من انها ممكن تكون طبيبه نساء لا يستغني عن دورها او شرطة نسائيه تفتش الستات و دا امر لا يحل للرجل قانونا انه يعمله او تشتغل سجانه في سجن لا يحل للرجال دخوله او مدرسة حضانه و دي مهنه الراجل ما يقدرش يعملها لانه مخه مش كفئ للتعامل مع العيال و مش هيشتغل مذيعة حلوه جميلة تطل علي المشاهدين بحسنها و جمالها و مش هيشتغل مضيفه طيران وقت اما راكبة تكون هتولد اثناء الطيران هيلمس جسمها و يولدها و مش هيكون خادمة كنيسه لافتقاد السيدات المسنات الي مافيش راجل يقدر يروحلهم و مش هيكون داداة في حمام الستات الي راجل ما يقدرش ينضف فيه و مش هيكون ماكيرة و كوافيرة تزين الستات و مدرسة ست في مدارس البنات و عاملة كول سنتر تسد النقص الي الرجاله سايباه في المهنه البسيطه دي دا غير استاذات الجامعه في جامعات السيدات و كليات البنات  الغير مختلطه و مدرسات التدبير المنزلي الي مافيش راجل حابب انه يدرس المادة دي! و الشغالات الي في البيوت ...اقولك السعودية نفسها مش قادره تقعد ستاتها في البيت لان المهن دي لا يشغلها الا السيدة ! حتي داعش نفسها لاقت نقص في كوادر الستات الي بتشتغل الشغلانه دي دا انتوا غلبتوا داعش في التخلف يا شيخ! لان دي كوادر لمهن لا يشغلها الا الست يبقي هتلر و اي عفريت بقي يقعد ساكت و يرحمنا بقي! قولي يا سيدي البيه يالي مش عاوز الستات تشتغل منك ليه...المهن دي راجل يقدر يعملها...بالقطع لا لا يمكن احلال السيدة برجل في تلك المهن

و طالما ما ينفعش يبقي تقعد ساكت و النبي و نقطنا بسكاتك... و كتير منكم بياخد المصروف من امه اساسا و يرجع يتقمر لي عل الست ! و هاتي يا ماما! الدول برا طلعت القمر و اشتغلت في الخلايا الجزعية و احنا التخلف اخدنا لحم و رمانا عضم! علما بان فيه رجاله كتير اعرف واحد منهم قاعدين عاله في البيت و ستاتهم بتجيب لهم الراتب و بيتقمروا علي دور الست برضهّ! دول رجاله بالنوع بس و فعل مافيش! 

و بكره بنتك او حفيدتك تكبر و تدور علي شغل و هتفهم معني كلامي

البلد بترجع لورا ليه؟ من الاشكال دي

ربنا يرحمنا برحمته....

سامحني يا رب علي عدم محبتي بس اعمل ايه الناس عقولها بقت في الباي باي

سلام


----------



## soso a (12 أغسطس 2014)

الرجل والمراءه 
بالنسبه للبيت هما بيكملوا بعض لانهم واحد 

==============

بالنسبه للحياه العامه خارج البيت هما متساويين بكل شئ 

يعنى كل واحده تختار اللى عايزاه على حسب اولويتها 
​


----------



## coptic eagle (12 أغسطس 2014)

انا لست ضد عمل النساءولكن بصراحة هناك اختلاف جوهري في طريقة تفكير الرجل والمراء وفي عقل الرجل والمراءة  لست اعيب علىهذا 
على العموم هناك اعمال قد تكون المراءه فعلا اكثر صلاحيه لها من الرجل ولكن ببساطه لماذا جعل الله الرجل راس المراءه


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

ياتروث ,فعلا موضوع اصل طبيعة الست مش عارف مالها وعقلها مش عارفه ميستوعبش المش عارف ايه الكلام ده فعلا بيعصب 
لما هى عقلها ميستوعبش وميعملش امال مين اللى بيربى الرجالة اللى بشنبات ؟ ولا هما بعد ما يكبرو يعقدو يتريقو على الست اللى كبرتهم وربتهم وعلمتهم اساسيات الحياة ؟ وكانت بتشتغل جوه البيت وبراه انما البيه كان كل اللى عليه يروح الشغل ويرجع قال تعبان وبيعيط من التعب ويلزق على الكرسى وفين الاكل وفين الشاى ؟؟ولما يجيله دور انفلونزا الارض تتكسر , وهى يبقا عندها سرطان ولازالت شايلة مسئوليات البيت بره وجوه بمنتهى الكفاءة وبتعمل 600 حاجة فى الدقيقة


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> انا لست ضد عمل النساءولكن بصراحة هناك اختلاف جوهري في طريقة تفكير الرجل والمراء وفي عقل الرجل والمراءة  لست اعيب علىهذا
> على العموم هناك اعمال قد تكون المراءه فعلا اكثر صلاحيه لها من الرجل ولكن ببساطه لماذا جعل الله ﺍﻟﺮجل راس ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍءﻩ طيب بلاش ينفع يبقىالراجل رمز الامومه مثلا



والاختلاف ده ايه بقا ؟ الكلام ده اصله بيفكرنى بناقصات عقل 
لا يختلف عنه كثيرا 
فعلا الرجال الشرقيين اساءوا حتى تفسير الكتاب المقدس لما يتوافق مع عقلياتهم الشرقية الذكورية , حتى انك لا يمكن تقرا لمفسر اجنبى بيفسر اية الرجل رأس المرأة بالطريقة الذكورية اللى بيفسرها بيها المفسرين الشرقيين 
الرجل رأس المرأة لا تعنى انه رئيسها او انه ال boss بتاعها وانها تابع ليه او انها اقل منه فكريا , والا الرسول بولس مكانش اقرنها بأن المسيح رأس الكنيسة , فالمسيح رأس الكنيسة لكنه لايسود عليها ولا يقهرها ولا يتعالى عليها ويتهم عقلها بالقصور , لكنه رأسها بمعنى المسئولية اى انه المسئول عنها روحيا وجسديا وماديا , ولذلك المسيح قدم نفسه حتى الموت من اجل الكنيسة اللى هو رأسها وده يدل على انها ليست علاقه سيادة واستعباد انما علاقه حب ومسئولية روحية اتجاهها 
والزوج فى البيت هو رأس المرأة زوجته يعنى بمعنى ان هو المسئول الاول امام الله عن الحياة الروحية للمنزل كله من زوجة واولاد 

وبعدين الرجل رأس المرأة ديه كده فى المطلق ؟ يعنى اى راجل ماشى فى الشارع هو رأسى لمجرد انه راجل ؟ ام ان الموضوع بيتكلم عن الزواج فقط وترتيب اافراد الاسرة داخل المنزل ؟ 
وطبعا معنى ان الكتاب قال ان الراجل رأس المرأة يبقا ده معناه انها اقل منه عقلا وتفكيرا علشان كده محتاجة حد فوق راسها 
يانهار اسود


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> انا لست ضد عمل النساءولكن بصراحة هناك اختلاف جوهري في طريقة تفكير الرجل والمراء وفي عقل الرجل والمراءة  لست اعيب علىهذا
> على العموم هناك اعمال قد تكون المراءه فعلا اكثر صلاحيه لها من الرجل ولكن ببساطه لماذا جعل الله الرجل راس المراءه طيب بلاش ينفع يبقىالراجل رمز الامومه مثلا




مع احترامي لحضرتك...فيه عالمات ذرة زي ماري كوري و باحثات و كدا تنكر؟ اكيد فيه ستات نابغات و فيه اعمال الست فعلا تنفع فيها عن الراجل

الخلاف في عقل الراجل عن الست بيكمن في حاجتين جوهريتين فعلا:

الاولي ان عقل الست detail oriented اي موجه نحو التفاصيل 

اما عقل الراجل whole picture oriented يعني موجه نحو الصوره الكليه مش نحو التفاصيل 

و الستات منطلق التفكير عند بعضهن او معظمهن و ليس كلهن العاطفة الشخصية اما الرجل فمنطلق التفكير هو مصلحته اولا و لكن ليس للكل فلكل قاعده شواذ كلذلك في العلاقه الحميمة منطلق الرجل هو الرغبة البحتة اما المرأه فمنطلقها الحب لذلك فعلا يوجد خلافات علميه بين عقل الرجل و المراه و لكنها خلافات في كيفيه عمل العقل و ليس في كمية الذكاء او الفهم و القدرات المعرفية الادراكية و هلم نتحاجج باختبار ذكاء بين رجل و امرأه بقي ههههههههه

الرجل رأس المرأه في الاية: اكمل بقية الاية هتفهمها

ان الراجل اتخلق الاول ثم الست عشان تكون ونيسه و الامر دا يخليه راسها هو راسها بالاسبقيه في الوجود و لسبب اخر كمان ان هيا تعدت الاول في الخطيه الاصلية ثم تبعها الرجل فكان عقابها ان يسود عليها(يعني سيادتكم علينا عقاب في الدنيا و بلاء لنا هههههههه) و تكملة الاية تكون ان الله رأس المسيح فشبه اسبقية الرجل علي السيدة باسبقية الله الاب في الكينونة و اصل الوجود علي الكلمة اي المسيح(و ليس في الجوهر او الازلية كي لا يفهمني القارئ خطأ) فالرأس و السيادة هنا سببها الوجود اولا لان الله الاب اصل الكلمه و الرجل اصل المرأه لانها اخذت من ضلعه و اسمها من اسمه كما ان الكلمة اسمها كلمة الاب او الله فعشان كدا هوا رأسه كما ان الرجل رأس المراه فلا تستغلن النصوص الدينية علي هواك و افهمها صح الرأس هنا للاسبقية و المجئ اولا و ليس لمجرد ان السيدات ناقصات عقل و دين فهذا مفهوم اسلامي روح صلحه و تعالي احنا هنا لا الستات ناقصات عقل و دين ولا الراجل سيدهم احنا هنا فيه اسباب تاية و لو كنت قريت الاية لاخرها لبولس الرسول كنت فهمت ....ثم ان في زمانه كانت المرأه ليست في علم او تقدم الان فقد كانت مكانتها اقل كثيرا فبغض النظر عن ان الاية لها تفسير محدد فهي كتبت في اطار زمني و مكاني معين لا نستطيع عزلها عنه؟ مش كدا ولا ايه؟

الرجل ليس رمزا للامومه و لكنه شريك في الانجاب فالانجاب عملية تتم مناصفه و ليس لطرف ان يقوم بها بمفرده عشان كدا الست رمز للامومه لانها بتحمل الجنين و الراجل بيلقحه و امومه الست مش تنقص منها قيراط زي مانتا بتحاول تفهمنا ..العذراء مريم ام الله فخر النساء كانت احد عناصر خطة الخلاص بانها حملت مالا يحمل...و دا كان اهم تكريم للسيدات...كفاية اللقب والدة الاله الكلمة...شرف ما بعده شرف

الامومة دور للست و احدي وظائفها الطبيعية التي قسمها الله لها ولا تنقص منها  و حالة قلبية مزورعه في قلب من لا تنجب حتي و الرجل اب له دوره كرمز للابوة و ليس الامومه ...فلكل دوره المميز الذي لا يزيد او ينقص منه..خلق الله المرأه و اسماها معينا نظيره و ليس ناقصه العقل و الدين ههههههههههههههههه نظييييييييييييييييييييره!

عمل المرأه ليس مستحدثا فهي تعمل بائعه و داية و مزينة للنساء و معلمة منذ قديم الازل و المفروض ان هذا الشئ حسم اصلا فلا نتناقشن فيه ثانيا ههههههههه

ها ايه رايك؟ اقتنعت ان الست مهمة برضه انها زي ما هيا ام هي برضه انسان له كيانه و عقله و ذكاءه المرتب بشكله المعين زي الراجل تمام؟

من رحمه ربنا علينا انه ما خلاناش زي اديان تانية الست فيها مخلوق ناقص في شهادته و ميراثه..و لو ان المسيحيين ولاد الله اتأثروا بدا برضه..المحصله ان الراجل المصري بقي عجيب اوي اقسم بالله الراجل المغربي او اللبناني او الجزائري مخه بقي احسن شويه عننا؟ جرالنا ايه؟

و شكرا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

معرفتش اقيمك ياتروث على المشاركة الرائعة ديه وشرح اية الرجل رأس المرأة شرح سليم بعيد عن تفسيرات المفسرين الشرقيين الذكوريين اللى غيرو تفاسير الايات لما يتوافق مع شرقيتهم الذكورية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 أغسطس 2014)

والله العظيم انا قريت الاية فهمتها كدا مش كات و بيست من كلام حد...بس اصلي حاولت لما قريت الكتاب المقدس افهم اراء الاهوتيين و المفسرين ايه في تفسير رسائل سيدنا بولس الرسول...

اقولك؟ قيمي حد تاني و تعالي اديني التقييم بقي ههههههههه

سلام


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> .المحصله ان الراجل المصري بقي عجيب اوي اقسم بالله الراجل المغربي او اللبناني او الجزائري مخه بقي احسن شويه عننا؟ جرالنا ايه؟
> 
> و شكرا



عندك حق صدقينى وبالاخص اللبنانى , معرفش المصريين مالهم؟ 
ده حتى الخليجى اللى عنده عادات وتقاليد خانقة ابتدا يتحرر كتير واحنا الحمد لله بنرجع لورا بسرعة الضوء والمصيبة اننا بنستخدم الكتاب المقدس كغطاء شرعى لتدهورنا


----------



## Desert Rose (12 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> والله العظيم انا قريت الاية فهمتها كدا مش كات و بيست من كلام حد...بس اصلي حاولت لما قريت الكتاب المقدس افهم اراء الاهوتيين و المفسرين ايه في تفسير رسائل سيدنا بولس الرسول...
> 
> اقولك؟ قيمي حد تاني و تعالي اديني التقييم بقي ههههههههه
> 
> سلام



هههههه حاضر هلف وارجعلك 
صدقينى متلاقيش التفاسير ديه غير عند المفسرين الشرقيين 
فعلا الخلفية الفكرية بتلعب دور حتى فى تفسير الكتاب المقدس


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*للرفع ..*

*وشوي شوي على أخونا الغالي كبتك إيجل..
حمدلله على سلامتك يا عزيزي..

أما بالنسبة للفيمنست المتطرفات روز وجوسبل :w00t::w00t: .. هههههه
أعطيكم اسم كتاب جميل جداً وهو يتكلم بشكل واقعي جداً جداً.. ويمكن هو شوي بيزعل الفيمنست لو قرأتوا الكتاب من غير عقلانية..
لكن لو قرأتوه بعقلانية وحيادية وأنفسكم هادية راح تكتشفوا ان هناك فروقات في تركيبة دماغ الرجل والمرأة منذ العصر الحجري..
وهذا ليس تقليل من شأنهم أبداً أبداً..
وعلى فكرة.. من الممكن أن تتغير المفاهيم من زمن لآخر بشكل طبيعي من غير أي تطرف..

المهم أنا أعطيكم اسم الكتاب وانتوا دوروا عليه بالعربي أو بالإنكليزي.

اسم الكتاب: Why Men Don't Listen And Women Can't Read Maps
لماذا لا يستمع الرجال جيداً ولماذا لا تستطيع النساء قراءة الخرائط!

علماً أنه هو سيجيب على كل هذه التساؤلات..

أعطيكم مثال بسيط: الرجل يستخدم الفص الأيسر من الدماغ.. أما المرأة فتستخدم كلا الفصين بالتساوي.

ومرة أخرى: خذوا الموضوع بهدوء وبلاش تطرف..

أنا أميل كثيراً لحقوق المرأة وفي بعض النقاط أكون فيمنست.. لكن بالنهاية يوجد فروقات بين الرجل والمرأة.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 أغسطس 2014)

انا قولت ايه في مشاركتي الي فوق عن نوعية الفروق في العقل؟

اي كتاب ما لم يكن مستندا الي دراسات علمية و طبيه يبقي مجرد اراء...

انا الي بدافع عنه انه الست روح و ليها عقل و كيان و اراده مش معموله وعاء للولد و بس...دي كل رسالتي و انا في كدا ابقي بكرم خلق الله مش فيمينيست متطرفه ولا حاجه...

كوني بدافع عن انسانية الست في مجتمع شرقي يحترقها ليس ابدا نوعا من التطرف او الغلو فمن يقرأ مشاركاتي يعلم اني اعزوا كثيرا من الظلم الواقع علي المرأه للمرأة نفسها اكثر من الرجل و لكن الرجل تبقي لديه افكار خطأ في عقله انه اذكي من المرأة و متسامي عنها كثيرا كانه طائرا يطير في السماء و هي مجرد دوده تزحف في الارض و هذا لا يليق بخليقه الله هذا الامر..و من قال ان الانتكاسه العقلية لم تطل الغرب؟ طالته من جميع النواحي ...الروحية و العقليه عدا انه قطع في التطور شوطا ابعد مننا فقط الا ان بوادر الانتكاس بدأت بالظهور!

انا علي فكره بعرف اقري الخرايط و كنت شاطرة اوي في الجغرافيا ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا بيس و ارجوك اقري كلامي عن الفروقات في كيفيه عمل عقل الجنسين ...

سلام ليك


----------



## peace_86 (13 أغسطس 2014)

*صحيح يا جبسولة..

أنا لما قلت عنك وعن روز فيمنست متطرفات كنت بهزر بس ههههه..
لا أكيد أنا قرات مشاركاتكم وأعرف انك تتكلمون بصورة عقلانية شوية..

بس في بعض البنات حتى مش حابين يتناقشون.. أقولك على موقف حصلي بتويتر..

واحد كتب تغريدة: الرجال مبدعين حتى في الأعمال الي تخص المراة مثل الطبخ والخياطة..
يعني معظم الطباخين المشاهير هم رجال ومعظم مصممي الأزياء المشاهير هم رجال ..

أنا كتبت: لأنه منطقة الإبداع في المخ عند الرجل هي نشيطة أكثر من عند المرأة ..

جات بنت ونطت من مكانها وكتبتلي عشرين تغريدة..
قلت لها : يابنتي بلاش تتعصبي أنا لا أغلط في حقك.. انا بس بقول ان الظاهر اللي يحصل في مجتمعنا.. فمجتمعنا يقدر الرجال أكثر من النسوان وذلك أدى الى ان أصبح عقل الرجل تلقائياً يبدع أكثر من عقل المرأة.

قالتلي: نسوان؟ بلوك ..

هههههههههههههههه ليه كدا؟* :08:


----------



## Desert Rose (14 أغسطس 2014)

ههههه متطرفات ؟ :w00t: طيب حسابك معايا بعدين :act31::act31:

انا مش ضد ان فيه فروقات . انا عارفه ان فيه وده شئ طبيعى فى الحياة والاختلاف لا يعنى ان فيه حد احسن من التانى لكن الاختلاف اننا بنكمل بعض بسبب اختلافاتنا 
لكن فكرة ان فيه حد احسن من حد او اعلى من التانى او ان الست مخها ناقص حته هى ديه المشكلة 
مش علشان انت مختلف عنى تبقا احسن منى 
المرأة اقل ابداعا فى الظاهر لاسباب كتيرة اولا فى الشرق الاوسط المرأة مش واخدة فرص للعمل علشان تٌبدع زى الراجل 
ثانيا هى فى اى مكان فى العالم مسيرتها العملية بتتعطل بسبب الحمل والولادة والاهتمام بالاطفال اللى بتكون مسئوليتها بشكل كبير اكتر من الراجل حتى لو كان متعاون


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]و ...... بعد أعتراف " المُتفيِّمنسات " أنفُسِهِنَ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]المرأة دائماً وأبداً بتستهزئ بنظيرتها المرأة ...بل ... وتحتقرها أيضاً  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس المجتمع ... وليس الرجل ...وبلاش أفترا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنظروا الى الأمثلة الشعبية التى أطلقتها المرأة نفسها على نفسها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى شئون التربية :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أكسر للبنت ضلع يطلع لها عشرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أغلبيه بالعيال يغلبك بالمال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أيش غير النسا ...قالت بُعد الرجال عنهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) اللى مابتعرفش ترقص تقول الأرض عوجة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) أم العروسة فاضية ومشغولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) قصقصى ريش طيرك قبل ما يلوف على غيرك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى شئون زوجة الأبن :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) ربى يا خايبة للغايبة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) الخنفسا تشوف بنتها طالعة ع الحيط ... تقول دى لولى فى خيط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) تيجى لى بـ (وشها) اقول دى بنتى ...تدينى (ضهرها) أقول دى مرات أبنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فى شئون الضُرّة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) مركب الضراير سارت ... ومركب السلايف غارت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) عمشة وعرجة وكيعانها خارجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) اللى خدته القرعة تاخده أم الشعور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) السمرا قالت ع البيضا أية اللى برّصها ...البيضة قالت ع السمرا ودى أية اللى نيلها ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) القديمة تحلى ولو كانت وحلة ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (*) بكرة نقعد ع الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة .. دة ( بأعتبارها صرصار يعنى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]قال فيمنيست قال ...أنتن من يتفيمنس على بعضِكِّنَ البعض [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أما صحيح ...ناقصات .... شحن ورصيد ...[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]((*​*[FONT=&quot] وَالَى رَجُلِكِ *​*[FONT=&quot]يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ ))[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers:

فــ .... 
اللى بتعمل كوباية الشاى لجوزها مش علشان هو كسول أو هى خدامة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآ...تؤ تؤ تؤ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتعمله عشان هى دايبة فى دباديب هواه وبتستمتع بخدمته هو وعياله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتستهبلوش علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
طيب يارجالة ... حد فيكم يجرب ميشربش الشاى اللى هى عملته كدة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقيها رايحة جاية عليك ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مشربتش الشاى لية يا رااااجل ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أشرب الشاى هيبرد ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية خفيف أتقلهولك ؟!! ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ناقص سكر ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طااب أسخنهولك وألا أعمل لك غيره ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا حضرات الرجال الأفاضل ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقعد طول الوقت تلف حوالين منك[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وتزِن زنة الدبانة اللى فاقدة الذاكرة 
[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soso a (14 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]((*​*[FONT=&quot] وَالَى رَجُلِكِ *​*[FONT=&quot]يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ ))*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers:
> 
> فــ ....
> اللى بتعمل كوباية الشاى لجوزها مش علشان هو كسول أو هى خدامة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآ...تؤ تؤ تؤ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتعمله عشان هى دايبة فى دباديب هواه وبتستمتع بخدمته هو وعياله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتستهبلوش علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...




فعلا المراءه بتستمع ان تخدم الراجل

لانها بتحب بقلبها وعقلها كمان 

مش بتحب بعينها  

بس بتتجرح قوى لما ما بتلقيش تقدير لقيمه ما تقدمه امام الرجل 

===============================
اضحكنى رد حضرتك كتير 
استمتعت بقرائته 

الرب يبارك قلمك وفكرك[/FONT]


----------



## coptic eagle (14 أغسطس 2014)

انا لم اقصد التقليل منشأن المراءه فهما متساويين في نفس الكرامه الانسانيه ولكن ما قصدته ان الرجل يختلف عن المراءه وانه وبشكل عام هناك وظائف تصلح للرجل اكثر من المراءه والعكس صحيح والدليل على هذا لماذا تم رفض كهنوت المراءه 
http://www.coptstoday.com/Archive/Detail.php?Id=22379
اما بالنسبه للفيمينست فانا بالطبع احترم المراءه ولكن هناك  فرق وليس تقليل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> انا لم اقصد التقليل منشأن المراءه فهما متساويين في نفس الكرامه الانسانيه ولكن ما قصدته ان الرجل يختلف عن المراءه وانه وبشكل عام هناك وظائف تصلح للرجل اكثر من المراءه والعكس صحيح والدليل على هذا لماذا تم رفض كهنوت المراءه
> http://www.coptstoday.com/Archive/Detail.php?Id=22379
> اما بالنسبه للفيمينست فانا بالطبع احترم المراءه ولكن هناك  فرق وليس تقليل



نقاش شيق اخي الغالي الحبيب معك حول المقال و ما ورد به: ارجو ان تتحمل رغيي قليلا:

كهنوت الرجل له ثلاث اسباب ليس منها التقليل من السيدات:new6:

اولا ان الكهنوت الحالي رمز لكهنوت المسيح رئيس كهنه العلي الذي قدم جسده ذبيحه مرضيه للرب فكذلك يقدم الكاهن الان الخبز و الخمر اولا كذبيحه جسد ثانيا كرمز لملكي صادق و رتبته كهنوته الذي قدم الخبر و الخمر و بارك ابراهيم..فمن عساه يكون ملكي صادق؟ احدي الظهورات في القديم...

ثانيا انه رمز للكهنوت السابق كهنوت اليهودية و استمرار و امتداد له و لكن بدون ذبائح و سكائب فالخبز و الخمر حلا بدلا عنه و لكن الوظيفة واحده تقريبا فالمذبح هو قدس الاقداس زي الهيكل كدا

ثالثا ان الرجل خلق اولا ثم المرأة و هي خلقت منه يعني حتة منه فهو رأسها لهذا السبب و لهذا تم التشبيه بعلاقه الله الاب لكلمته المسيح و قال بولس بالروح انه رأسه ايضا

و زد علي ذلك ان رئاسه الرجل للمرأه في الدنيا ابتلاء لها و عقاب و ليست ميزه لكم علي الاطلاق لان الشقاء و الموت في الحروب و الصرف علي البيوت سواء بالاشتراك مع الزوجه او بمفردكم من نصيبكم فلا تفرحن بالابتلاء هذا و زد علي ذلك التجنيد الاجباري ههههههههه روحوا موتوا و سيبونا نعيش!

اما عن الصمت في الكنائس فليس الصمت مطلقا و الروح يقتل اما الحرف يحيي

في الكنيسه الانطاكيه الارثوذوكسيه و الكنيسه الكاثوليكيه هناك مرنمات فلسن النساء خرس فالتطبيق الحرفي للبعض غريب حقا هذا اولا و هي كنائس رسوليه ايضا! 

ثانيا الاية لو اخذتها حرفيا ستتناقض مع انه كان هناك نبيات في الكنيسه و النبيات حتما سيتكلمن في الكنيسه و الا ما اصبحن نبيات فضلا عن ذلك كان هناك شماسات مثل فيبي و حتما غيرها و هؤلاء لن يخرسن خرس ابي الهول!

الاية كتبت في وقت كن فيه الوثنيات مهذارات عاليات الصوت غير ملتزمات بالهدوء لذا استاء منهن بولس الرسول كثيرا! و الا لو كان امر الصمت مطلقا فلما هناك شماسات و نبيات العلهن خرس؟ اضف الي ذلك المرنمات في الكورال الكنسي... (الي مش في كل الكنائس الرسوليه يعني) 

الاية التي كتبها بولس الرسول تخص كنيسه معينه في مكان محدد اضف الي ذلك خلفية بولس الرسول اليهودية التي تقتضي بالمرأه الجلوس في المجمع (السيناجوج) و الرجل يعلم بس و مكنتش الستات كاملة و متعلمة و متنوره زي اليومين دولا فدي ظروف الاية الي ما تقدرش تفصلها عنها لو غاوي نقد نصي و كمان انه كان فيه كاهنات للاوثان بيعلموا حاجات مش حلوة و دا سبب تاني علي فكرة...و مع هذا لا تنكر وجود خادمات و معلمات في مدارس الاحد في الكنائس ..هؤلاء يعلمن بالكلام و الا لو كن صامتات فلم يعلمن؟ اضف الي ذلك الواعظات بقي هههههههههههه بس دول مش في مصر حبيبي ....الست في مصر لسه تحت الصفر لا تقدر توعظ لا لحرمة ولا لراجل.....

مسئله الكهنوت و اتفق معك فيها فلا تقحمنها في معرض جدالنا حول من الاعلي الرجل ام المرأة لانه لا يوجد اعلي هنا بل ترتيب ! كما قولت فنحن لسنا دود و انتم طيور السماء...هناك ترتيب في كل شئ و الكون سنته الترتيب...الله الاب و كلمته و روحه القدوس و مع فارق التشبيه بس الرسول بولس استعمله الرجل و منه خلقت المرأة ..في العائله الاب ثم الام ثم العيال..و لكن هذا لا يعني اعلي و ادني و اقل فهذا التفكير و الخراء الفكري المعفن نتج عن عصارة عقول عرب الصحراء الذي لم يهديهم وحي السماء بل الارواح الكاذبة التي جدفت علي الله العلي....

استمعت حقا بالنقاش العميق معاك و اتمني ان تحترم عقلي كوني امرأة و لا تقول هزمتني امرأة هههههههه فكما يقول سيدنا بطرس الرسول و دا يحسم اي نقاش بيني و بينك للابد 



> 7. كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ.



يعني الراجل الي هيعامل الست وحش صلواته معاقه ههههههههههههههههههه و هو يبقي راجل معاق اصلا و ان لهن كرامة كالوارثات! سامعين

اهو راجل يهودي من الفين سنة مش متعلم و شوفوا علم الله الاب علمه ايه بالظبط؟ دا الوحي الالهي مش شئ تاني:t17:

ها ايه رايك..

اتمني ان يكون كلامي كتابيا سليما


سلام الرب لك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أغسطس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]((*​*[FONT=&quot] وَالَى رَجُلِكِ *​*[FONT=&quot]يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ ))*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]:flowers::flowers::flowers:
> 
> فــ ....
> اللى بتعمل كوباية الشاى لجوزها مش علشان هو كسول أو هى خدامة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآ...تؤ تؤ تؤ ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتعمله عشان هى دايبة فى دباديب هواه وبتستمتع بخدمته هو وعياله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومتستهبلوش علينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





عبود بيه!

الراجل لما بيبقي جعان بيزن فشر العيل الصغير الي عنده هايبر اكتيفيتي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:

و اتفقنا انه اية و هو يسود عليكي دي زفت نيلة بلاء للست في الدنيا عشان عجبتها التفاحة الصفرا... المعرفه يعني ..الست ذكية بقي و فضوليه تعمل ايه! بس لو كانت ما اكلتش من الثمرة كان فضل ادم و حوا مجعوصين في الجنة لا شغله ولا مشغلة ههههههههههههه الست خرجته من راحته عشان يشقي و يتعب لها

يعني الست هي الي بدأت كل ال انتوا شايفينه دا يا سادة  و نسلها برضه جيه منه المخلص لمن يؤمن بانه جاء...

Eve was the trigger

hahaha!:fun_lol:[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (14 أغسطس 2014)

عرفت انة موضوع عبود من العنوان
بقى علامة مسجلة  اللغة دى عندى عبود
ام بخصووص المراة
 فانا راجل خاطب وبلاش اتكلم
لحسن يوصل ليها كلمة كدة ولا كدة وانا غلبان ههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أغسطس 2014)

الله عليكى ياتروث , جبروت امرأة :fun_lol:

بلاش اتفتح فيكو يارجالة  وكفاية عليكو كده انا اساسا مش عارفه انتو مستحملين نفسكو ازاى ؟ :new6::new6:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]التعليق دة خاص بالمُتفيمينسات فقط ..*​​ 


+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> عبود بيه!


*[FONT=&quot]أيوة يا جوسبل هانم ..*​:smile02​*[FONT=&quot] 
*


> الراجل لما بيبقي جعان بيزن فشر العيل الصغير الي عنده *هايبر اكتيفيتي*


​*[FONT=&quot]أية الهايبر أكتيفتى دة ؟؟ ...يؤكل هاذا ؟!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لهو أنتى فاهمة أن عبود ممكن يكش قدام كلمتين معووجين على تلاتة عربى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ما هو الراجل عيل كبير فعلاً ...كلمة حنينة .. إهتمام ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمسة أنثوية رقيقة و جميلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يدوووووب فى أيدك كييف الحلاوة السمسية ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بس بنقول ( لمسة انثوية ) مش لمسة الولية المنكوشة دى اللى أسمها نوال السعداوى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو عُقّد المُتمفيمنسات من نوادى " الروتارى " و " الليونز " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجمعية " يد 2 كب ألف 4 " لأنتشال ضحايا الأتوبيس النهرى [/FONT]*​ ​ 
[/FONT]


> و اتفقنا انه اية و هو يسود عليكي *دي زفت نيلة* بلاء للست في الدنيا عشان  عجبتها التفاحة الصفرا...


​*[FONT=&quot]أية زفت ونيلة اللى انتى ماسكة فيها دى ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بلاء ؟؟!!! ...وماله ...يعنى الراجل بلاء عليكُنَ ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى ( يسووووود عليكى )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتستحملى وتشيلى صليبك وأنتى ساكتة ولا تتفيمنسى .. 
[/FONT]*​:smile02:smile02:smile02​ 
[/FONT]


> و نسلها برضه جيه منه المخلص لمن يؤمن بانه جاء...


​*[FONT=&quot]ما هو المخلص ذكر ...جاء رجلاً ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى أنتو هببتوا ونيلتوا الدنيا ( باعترافك الصريح وش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وجاء فى صورة ( رجل ) علشان يرجعك الفردوس انتى وعيالك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى يسووود عليكى والا مايسودش ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسوووووود [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وتقولى له ( يا سيدى )  ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لآلآلآلآلآلآلآلآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تقولى له ( يا سيدى وتاج راسى )  كمان ..[/FONT]*
​:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أغسطس 2014)

بلاش يا سيدي دي ....لما يبقي راجل عدل و محترم انما مش تجيب لي واحد بيضربني و بياخد مخدرات و بيعرف عليا عشره و مش بيصرف علي بيته و بيعاملني اكني جاموسه و حابسني في البيت و تقولي اقوله يا سيدي

مش فيه مواصفات قياسيه برضه تخلي الذكر اهل انه يكون راجل ولا هو اي حد حتي لو منحرف و السلام؟

سؤال منطقي جدا و دعوه للعقل و التفكير بعيدا عن ما ورثناه

و بتكلم جد المرادي مش هزار

سلام يا معلم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

grges monir قال:


> عرفت انة موضوع عبود من العنوان
> بقى علامة مسجلة  اللغة دى عندى عبود
> ام بخصووص المراة
> فانا راجل خاطب وبلاش اتكلم
> لحسن يوصل ليها كلمة كدة ولا كدة وانا غلبان ههههه


*دة مش موضوعى ...دة موضوع بيس 
ع العموم أنت راجل خاطب ...يعنى المفرو أنك حالياً ( كيوت )
أول ما رجلك تيجى فى الفخ 
هعلمك أصول ( الجاعورة المنزلية ) اللى الستات بتدوووب فيها دوووب
*​ :a63::a63::a63:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أغسطس 2014)

*فين ايام سي السيد والبت امينه 
ايه دونياااااااااااااااااااا

انا هتكلم عن مصر من وجه نظري 
النظام ده مياكلش هنا مش علشان انا مش موافق عليه بالعكس انا معاه 
بس علشان متربيناش علي كده 
فوتوا علينا كمان 3 او 4 اجيال كده  *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> بلاش يا سيدي دي ....لما يبقي راجل عدل و محترم انما مش تجيب لي واحد بيضربني و بياخد مخدرات و بيعرف عليا عشره و مش بيصرف علي بيته و بيعاملني اكني جاموسه و حابسني في البيت و تقولي اقوله يا سيدي


 *[FONT=&quot]مين يا بنتى اللى جاب سيرة بتوع المخدرات والضرب دول ؟؟؟؟!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولية بتستشهدى بيهم ؟!!! ..ومابتجبيش سيرة ستات بتوع الدعارة مثلا !!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه ستات بتحبس أجوازتها بشهود الزور ..وقايمة عفش منقصتش معلقة  !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه اللى خلعت جوزها ورفعت عليه قضية أيصال أمانة بالمؤخر ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هما دول الأمثلة اللى هنتكلم بيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]باتكلم عن ناس أسوياء مش ( مجرمين ) يا بنتى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية مطلعة الرجالة كلهم ولاد ستين فى سبعين كدة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو عندك عضوات هنا مدحوا فى أجوازتهم ووصفوهم بالمباركين !!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]روحى أقرى مشاركتهم ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع هنا كله تهريج وضحك وفرفشة بين الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]بدأتى بمشاركات تنتقص من الرجل المصرى والمجتمع المصرى ووصفتينا بالمتخلفين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسكتنا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قلنا بنهرج ونضحك كلاتنا ...مافى مشكلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا هو غفورٌ رحيم ليكى... شديد العقاب علىَّ أنا  ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ 


> مش فيه *مواصفات قياسيه* برضه تخلي الذكر اهل انه يكون راجل ولا هو اي حد حتي لو* منحرف* و السلام؟


*[FONT=&quot]أفهم من كدة لو جالك واحد فيه المواصفات القياسية دى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتقولى له يا ( سيدى ) ؟![/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​ *[FONT=&quot]وربنا يبعد عنك شر المنحرفين 
[/FONT]*​​ 


> سلام يا معلم


 *[FONT=&quot]كنتى بتقوليها ( سلام يا برنس ) ...[/FONT]*​:smile02​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أغسطس 2014)

> باتكلم عن ناس أسوياء مش ( مجرمين ) يا بنتى
> لية مطلعة الرجالة كلهم ولاد ستين فى سبعين كدة ؟؟؟
> ما هو عندك عضوات هنا مدحوا فى أجوازتهم ووصفوهم بالمباركين !!!
> روحى أقرى مشاركتهم ....
> ...



ليه الزعل من كلامي؟ انا شوفت المجرمين دول بنفسي و عقلي سليم الحمد لله

و انا ما وصفتش حد بالمتخلف الا الرجعيين السلفيين او المتاخرين بس! مش حد من المنتدي خالص مشاركاتي ما نقصتش من الرجل المصري بالتحديد...جيب لي سطر بيقول كدا و الا هوا افتراء و خلاص...ارجوك استاذي لا تفتري علي

مكنتش اعرف ان حضرتك هتاخد الكلام علي نفسك


و بعدين انا مش متجوزه عشان اقول علي جوزي مبارك ههههههههه

بلاش حساسيه بقي! فيه رجاله شنيعه جدا حضرتك يمكن ما شوفتش بيعاملوا ستاتهم ازاي! كون حضرتك محترم و فلان كمان محترم لا يمكن ان ينفي وجود اوساخ عايشين وسطينا

و الواحد منهم لو مراته اعترضت علي سلوكه القذر صرخ قائلا انا راجل انا سيدك! فهمت بقي اعتراضي علي كلمه سيدك مبعثها ايه؟

ما سيدي الا ربنا...

و شكرا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> مكنتش اعرف ان حضرتك هتاخد الكلام علي نفسك


 *[FONT=&quot]آخد الكلام على نفسى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وزعل وحساسية ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو دة اللى وصلتى له يعنى ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]معرفش أقولك أية بصراحة ...أخاف أطلع رد مش لذيذ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
*****

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( سيدى ) دى كانت تهريج فى سياق الهزار فى الموضوع كله ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكوباية الشاى والزن والعيال ... ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى حاجات دايماً بيقولها ويرددها الستات والرجالة على سبيل المُداعبات والنقار اللذيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأسوياء منهم عارفين كويس أوى أنه لا غنى لآى من الطرفين عن الآخر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والراجل على الأخص...بيحتاج من ترعى شئونه ...مش خدامة ولا مربية لأطفاله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا علشان يتأمر عليها أو يطلع عقده فيها أو هو راجل شرقى ومُتخلف ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيبوكم من الكلام الفارغ دة وشغل الناس الفاضية والجمعيات النسوية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الست هى كل حاجة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو ضحكت البيت كله بيضحك ...لو اتعصبت بيبقى البيت مركوب بعفاريت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا راجل أتجوزت مرتين وعارف دى كويس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونصيحة من أخ أكبر ...لما تتجوزى أفهمى أنك كل حاجة فى البيت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غير تسلط أو كبرياء أو عصبية أو شعارات حقوق المرأة ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بكدة الراجل هيعملك ملكة متوجة على بيته وعياله و حياته كلها[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أغسطس 2014)

بلاش اخاف اطلع رد مش لذيذ دي لان دي مبالغه و انا ما قولتش شئ يزعل لتلك الدرجه!...حصل خير يا استاذي و يمكن كان سوء فهم بسيط و حضرتك عزيز علينا هنا و مكنتش عاوزاك تمشي و تسيب المكان هنا اومال مين يناكف فيا هههههههه

بص يا معلم عبود

انا اخدت سطورك الاخيره كنصيحه اب او اخ لي لما اجي اتجوز لان فيها حته ابويه جميله جدا



> الست هى كل حاجة ...
> لو ضحكت البيت كله بيضحك ...لو اتعصبت بيبقى البيت مركوب بعفاريت
> أنا راجل أتجوزت مرتين وعارف دى كويس
> ونصيحة من أخ أكبر ...لما تتجوزى أفهمى أنك كل حاجة فى البيت
> ...



ربنا يباركك علي نصيحتك الجميله دي و خلي التالته تابته و مش تطلق المرادي كمان ههههههههههه اقولك عشان تستمر..اتجوز كاثوليكي تقوم تطلق بصعوبه و ساعتها هتطلق مدني بس هههه لو عايش برا

يالا ربنا يوفقك و يقدم لك الخير و حصل خير ..النقاش و حميته بتولد العصبيه احيانا...

سلام


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 أغسطس 2014)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> و خلي *التالته *تابته و مش تطلق المرادي كمان ههههههههههه


*أيدى على كتفك يا ختى ...أنتوا أصحاب أونطة وأبقاق أصلاً ..
:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (15 أغسطس 2014)

مين قال الست خدامة؟
مين قال ان الست في البيت ملهاش قيمة ؟
مين قال ان الرجل سي السيد؟
لما مايكونش الرجل سي السيد في البيت وملك علي عرشة يبقي اية لزمتة في الحياة 
لما الست تعمل نفسها ان هي احسن من زوجها وبتفهم عنة يبقي المملكة انقسمت وكل مملكة تنقسم علي زاتها تخرب 
اقول قولي هذا واستغفر الله لي ولكم 
واقول للستات متسمعوش كلام جارتك بصي لمصلحتك ومصلحة بيتك


----------



## peace_86 (15 أغسطس 2014)

*ياجماعة أنا ما قرأت كل ردودكم ..
بس معظم ردودكم دينية ومن الكتاب المقدس.. مع اني كتبت في بداية الموضوع ومن أول بوست يرجعى عدم التطرق للأديان ..

خلاص ياجماعة بلاش كثر الكلام عن الآيات الكتابية..

أنا أتكلم عن الفيمينزم عموماً وماهي سلبياتها وماهي اجابياتها..
مش موضوع كهنوت ولا غيره .. من اللي جاب سيرة الكهنوت؟
إنت يا كوبتك إيجل؟ وليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

المهم الموضوع أبسط من كذا ..
خلينا نتكلم من الناحية الجسمانية والمهنية والتعليمية والدماغية ..

رجاءاً يا أبنائي ..*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 أغسطس 2014)

احترم رغبتك اخي بيس بس انتا اغفلت جزء مهم اوي

الدين متداخل و متشابك و متحكم بنظره المجتمع للمرأة و مدي حقوقها...دين يطلع السما و دين ينزل الارض و دا في الغرب و الشرق ولا انفصال بين الكلام عن الفيمينزم و النظره للست و حقوقها و الدين اي دين و نصوصه ...

دي حاجات متشابكه متداخله مع بعضها و العمليه مش بالسهوله الي انتا فاكرها...

شكرا لك اخي الغالي

سلام


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (15 أغسطس 2014)

> 2- وضد انها تاخذ راتب شهر كامل لما تضع مولود وتتغيب عن العمل. لأنها بذلك تضر بالمؤسسة اللي هي تتشغل فيه.
> مرة سمعت بالراديو عن احدى العضوات في أحد المنظمات النسوية العربية وكانت تطالب الدولة بتعديل قوانين العمل بأن تسمح للمرأة الوالد ان تتغيب عن العمل لثلاث أشهر مع استلام روابتها كاملة.. وهذا برأيي شي مبالغ فيه


 ..
وليش زعلان؟ تدفع من جيبك مثلا؟ 
ماتبغي تتاخد راتب شهر كامل!
اجل ايش تبغي؟  
المراه اكثر شي يسعدهاا الفلوس
وهذا اهم حق من حقوقها


----------



## تيمو (15 أغسطس 2014)

> اولا ان الكهنوت الحالي



وماذا لو أصبحت المرأة كاهن؟ ما الذي يمنع؟ لا شيء يمنع. ظروف المسيح ونشأة المسيحية لم تمنع من تواجد نساء مع المسيح طوال الوقت. ولكن اختيار تلاميذ فقط له مبررات في ذلك الزمان، فهل هذه المبررات منطقية اليوم؟ أساساً مفهوم الكهنوت والخدمة تتطوّر مع الزمن.

بيس: لم أقرأ لهذه السيدة، ولكنني سمعت عنها.

ديزيرت روز. إنتي فين أيامك؟ ومش ناوية تفتحي الزوّار لنتشرّف بالسلام على حضرتكوم؟


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أغسطس 2014)

الدين عموما متداخل مع قضية المرأة يابيس لان الناس تستخدم الدين وسيلة لقمع المرأة , زى ماشوفت يستخدمو ايات زى الرجل رأس المرأة ويخيلوها على حسب مفاهيمهم الخاصة اللى هى ذكورية فى الاساس 

بس انا معاك هذا نقاش اجتماعى وليس دينى , خلينا فى القضية الاجتماعية من غير الدخول فى الدين والكهنوت وغيره 

مى تو , منور كالعادة , زمان يارجل  لا مش ناوية افتح الزوار :a63::a63: اللى عايز يسلم على حضرتونا لازم يتعب شوية :spor2::spor2:


----------



## coptic eagle (15 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا بالاخ بيس 
انا مش قصدي ان الحوار يبقىديني ولكن ما اقصده ان هناك اختلاف بين طبيعه الرجل والمراءه مما يجعل الرجل مناسب لووظائف وادوار في الحياة اكثر من المراءه والعكس صحيح  وهذا ما اظهره فكر الكهنوت في المسيحيه فالراس لا يستطيع ان يحتقر الجسد والعكس صحيح 
وهذا ما يرفضه الفيمنست فالنظريه النسويه لا تفرق بين الرجل والمراءه ولا  تراعي الاختلاف في تكوين الرجل والمراءه  بحجة المساواة التامه فاكبر ضربه للفيمنست هو الترتيب الكنسي
وطبعا انا لست ضد عمل المراءه ولكن هناك اعمال تصلح للمراءه اكثر من الرجل والعكس صحيح
وفي طريقة التفكير كل منهما يفكر بطريقه مختلفه 
وفي التعمل لو عاوز تتوسع اكثر اقرأكتاب الرجل من المريخ والنساءمن الزهره وستعرف لماذا لا للفيمنست


----------



## Desert Rose (15 أغسطس 2014)

بس توضيح للاخوة الرجال اللى داخلين يقولوا ال feminism لا , ال feminism  الحقيقية لا تلغى الفروق بين الرجل والمرأة ولا تنفى انم مختلفين , يا اخى ده احنا بين الجنس الواحد مختلفين عن بعض , يبقا ازاى ننفي وجود اختلاف بين الرجل والمرأة 
انما ال feminism حركة حقوقية معناها انك حر ما لم تضر اذا انا واحدة ست وشايفة انى انفع فى اعمال البناء ونجحت فيها فعلا , مينفعش واحد راجل يجى قاعد حاطط رجل على رجل ويقولى اصل مينفعش ديه اشغال رجال بس , طيب انت مالك ياسيدى اذا كنت انا ناجحة فيها انت تعبان ليه ؟ وانت بتقررلى ليه ؟ معرفش اخد قرار انا ؟ 

اللى بينرفز هو ان كل راجل يعقد يقول اصل الست تنفع فى كذا ومتنفعش فى كذا , وانت مالك بتتقرر انت ليه ؟ ما تسيب اى انسان راجل ولا ست يقرر لنفسه ويختار طريقه 
هى ديه ال feminism انك متمنعنيش من حاجة انا عايزة اعملها علشان انت سعادتك كراجل شايف برؤيتك الثاقبة انى منفعش فيها 
ده لا ينفى وجود اختلاف بينا , لكن زى ما قولت قبل كده مش علشان احنا مختلفين يبقا انت احسن منى او العكس , الاختلاف المفروض بيخلينا نكمل بعض 

​


----------



## peace_86 (15 أغسطس 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> ..
> وليش زعلان؟ تدفع من جيبك مثلا؟
> ماتبغي تتاخد راتب شهر كامل!
> اجل ايش تبغي؟
> ...



*حمدلله عالسلامة ..
مبدئياً أنا راح أرد على الاخت هيفاء بس وذلك عشان الوقت ..
والباقي بعدين

لا ياختي انا مو زعلان .. هذه عاشر مرة تقري كلامي بسرعة من غير تدقيق
أنا قلت: انا ضد انها تاخذ راتب كامل في وقت غيابها لمدة ثلاثة شهور من بعد الحمل وتكون هي قاعدة في البيت عشان إجازة الأمومة

أنا ماقلت انها ماتخذ راتب شهر كامل وهي تشتغل.. لكن في وقت اجازة الأمومة بس.. يعني وهي قاعدة في البيت تاخذ نص راتب.. وهذا شي حلو أصلاً.. بلاش دلع*


----------



## تيمو (15 أغسطس 2014)

> هو الترتيب الكنسي



المسيح يا صديقي كان واضح: يكونان كلاهما جسداً واحداً. جسد، لم يتحدّث عن أفضلية وأمور أخرى. يعني مثلاً ما ينفع إمرأة متعلمّة وزوجها أمّي أن نضع هذا الأمّي رأساً لهذه المتعلّمة ، النصوص لا تؤخذ بحرفية ، ولكن بمرونة، بولس تحدّث عن الموضوع من منطلق علاقة الكنيسة بالمسيح وليس علاقة الرجل بزوجته. 

المشكلة أن الاختلافات نحن أوجدناها لنبرر كسلنا ونبرر عدم التزامنا بواجباتنا نحو البيت والأسرة. فعلياً الجميع شركاء في كل شيء.

ولكنني أتفق أن المرأة هي عدوة نفسها. فلو أن الستات قرروا لتغيّرت المفاهيم المجتمعية ولعاد الزمن الجميل حينما كانت المرأة ربة وآلهة ...


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2014)

اللي صاير هاليومين مهزله المراه تشتغل في 
وظيفتها الفطريه وفي خارج البيت والرجل عايش ملك يشتغل شغلانه واحده
وفي الاخر يزينون لنا القمر بالورود وهما مستخسرين علينا فلوس وراتب الامومه
الرجل خٌلق ليعمل سوا متعلم او جاهل قوي او ضعيف
منقددرش نقول له لا تعمل وتعاال اجلس في البيت
المراه خٌلقت لتنجب وهذا شغل مشرف منقدرش نقولها
تعالي احملي واسهري ع رضااعه واهتمام بالرضيع
وفي الصبح انزلي الشغل عشان تثبتي للعالم انك المراه الحديديه
طب طز في العالم مين يرجع لي شبابي وعمري اللي ضاع بين
حمل وتربيه وسهر الليالي وشغل في النهار طب جربو ع الرجل
خلوه يسهر الليل  وشغلوه الصبح  وشوفو  اللي يصير

في معظم دول العالم المراه تاخد اجازة الولادة 60 يوم براتب
و بعد كده ممكن تاخد اجازه بدون راتب لو مرضت بسبب الحمل
الحل
تاخد اجازه براتب سنتين الى ان يفطم ويروح الحضانه
او تاخد اجازه سنتين بدون راتب شرط ان لا تطرد من شغلها
اذا صاحب العمل مايقدر مو مشكله الحكومه لازم تتدخل
وتصرف للام راتب مو لازم كبير بس مبلغ يساعدها
الاستغناء عن العمل مؤقتا عشاان تهتم بطفلها وبنفسها
وهي مرتاحه.. وتنزل شغلها بعد كده عشان تساعد
في تقدم مجتمعها وفي طموحها الشخصي من غير
مايطاردها احساس تقصير اتجااه طفلها وبالتعب
النفسي والجسدي

هل ياترى رجال العالم سيكافحون معنا في سبيل تحقيق الحلم ده؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2014)

> أنا ماقلت انها ماتخذ راتب شهر كامل وهي تشتغل.. لكن في وقت اجازة الأمومة بس.. يعني وهي قاعدة في البيت تاخذ نص راتب.. وهذا شي حلو أصلاً.. بلاش دلع



الله اكبر ع دلع انت  تعرف اجازة الوضع كم؟ شهر وفي احسن 
دول شهرين وتبغيها تاخد نص الراتب في خلال الفتره دي؟
ارجوك خليك عادل


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2014)

ياهيفاء , عايزة الراجل يسهر بالليل على الطفل وبعدين يروح ع الشغل الصبح ويعمل كده كل يوم ؟ leasantrleasantr ده الواحد فيهم لما بيجيله دور انفلونزا الارض بتتكسر ويبقا بيزن ويعيط زى العيال كأنه عنده سرطان :t13::t13: احنا قوة تحملنا اعلى حبيبتى , والدليل اننا مستحملينهم فى الارض :spor2::spor2:


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

يا اخ مي تو المراءه كانت نبيه وقاضيه ولكن ليست كاهنه  تذكر هذا
انا لا احتقر المراءه كل ما اريد ان اقوله ان النساءغير الرجال بمهنىان هناك اختلاف في الطبيعه  ولكن مساواة في الكرامه والاهميه وهذا ما يرفضه الفيمنست
علىالعموم هناك كتاب اسمه النساءمن الزهره الرجال من المريخ
http://www.4shared.com/get/oXZd9xm_/_____.html


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

مع احترامي للاخوات الفيمنست واضح ان هما بيكلموا كان الستات  كائنات خارقات والرجاله غلابه خالص
علىالعمووم  المراءه من طبعها المبالغه كما بالغت حواءقديما وقال لا تلمساه الثمره بدلا من لا تاكل من الثمره


----------



## peace_86 (16 أغسطس 2014)

*إلى الفيمينستيات المتطرفات الثلاثة: روز وجوسبل وهيفاء الهاشمي
إلى الفيمنست الرجل: مي تو 
إلى اللي شوي فيميست زيي: ابن يسوعنا
إلى الأنتي-فيمينست : كوبتك إيجل (وأعتقد انك انت اللي صوت بالاختيار الثاني اللي هو لا ) ..
إلى أنا لسه مش عارف موقفه بالتحديد: عبود

:999: يا أهلا وسهلاً ومرحبا فيكم نورتونا :999:

المهم ..
نرجع للموضوع الأساسي..
مع اني طلبت ان عدم الخوض والتطرق في الدين.. لسببين:
1- مش هذا هو الموضوع.. 2- لأن اليوم وفي القرن ال21 يمكن التغاضي عن الأمور الدينية بسهولة وبشكل أسهل من السابق.. لكن الموضوع هو موضوع ثقافي ومجتمعي أكثر مما هو ديني.
(مع اني الدين له علاقة بشكل مباشر او غير مباشر)

بس بما انكم تطرقتم للدين.. 
في عهد النعمة تطور العلاقة مابين المرأة والرجل بشكل أكبر وواضح جداً مقارنة من العهد القديم ..
يعني مثلاً الإكتفاء بإمرأة واحدة وتقييد الطلاق وعدم التقيد بزي نسائي في الحياة العامة.

وأكيد وأكيد بولس الرسول كان له توجه يهودي لما رفض تعليم المرأة في الكنائس وانها تخفض صوتها..
لكن هذا الموضوع لم يكن لاهوتي بل هو أمر طقسي. لكن الكنائس لا تلتزم بهذا الشي بحكم أن المسيحية قابلة للتأقلم مع المجتمعات (شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى)
حتى الكنائس الكاثوليك المرأة فيها تعلم وبصوت عالي..
خلاص انتهى زمن كنيسة كورنثوس.
ومع كل هذا .. فإن بولس الرسول قصد بخفض صوتها هو في الكنيسة فقط ومش في الحياة العامة وفي بعض الكنائس.. بس كمان نحن أبناء القرن ال21 لا نقبل هذه الوصية.

مش حابب أقول جملة (إسيء فهمه.. أو نعود للتفسير) .. كذا نتصرف زي حبايبنا المسلمين.
الثقافة اليونانية كانت تسمح للمرأة انها تكون كاهنة وهذا ماكان يرفضه اليهود حتى ورثته بعض الكنائس المسيحية.

طبعاً الإسلام أسوأ وأسوأ .. رأيه للبنت تقارب بشدة النظرة اليهودية بل وأسوأ.. يعني حتى لم يرتقي لرسائل بولس

بالنسبة إن البنت لازم تقعد في البيت..
أنا ضد إلزام البنت انها تقعد في البيت فقط لأنها صارت متزوجة.. يعني لو تترك شغلها وتقعد بالبيت برغبتها وليس لموضوع الزواج فهذه حرية شخصية وهي أدرى بمصلتحها..
لكن اللي تسيب الشغل عشان الزواج أو الخطوبة فهذا الشي خطأ 100% ..
لا واللي يقولك: أغار على زوجتي.. عذر أقبح من ذنب
لأن حتى الزوجة بتغار عليك.

أكرر: أنا ضد تماماً ان البنت بعد مادرست وصرفت مصاريف الجامعة انها تقعد للبيت.
لو جاء أحد وطلب يد أختي "اللي راح تشتغل بعد تخرجها على طول" سأجعله بأن يعدني بألا تطلب منها أن تترك العمل..

وكمان أنا قلت في بداية الموضوع .. إني مع ان البنت تاخذ راتبها زيها زي الرجل وانها لو عايزة تكون مديرة على الرجال وعندها الكفاءة والقدرة والإمكانية والخبرة فليش لا!!!
فالرئاسة والإدارة تعتمد على الخطط والتخطيط.. ولا علاقة له بجنس المخطط ..

أما بالنسبة للبنت الحامل فهي ستعمل طوال تسعة شهور أثناء الحمل.. وفي أيام التعب تتغيب عن العمل مع عدم خصم ولا فلس واحد لأنها تعتبر حالة طارئة ..
وبعد انجاب المولود ستتغيب عن العمل لمدة أربعة شهور مع الاحتفاظ بوظيفتها لكن ستأخذ نص الراتب الشهري..

بعض الناس تحسب ان كل المؤسسات بإمكانها ان تتحمل دفع رواتب الموظفة الغائبة.. دون أن يأخذوا بالاعتبار ان المؤسسة ستتضرر وذلك لغياب الموظف اللي سيعرقل سير العمل وأن جزء من الأرباح سيذهب لموظفة غير حاضرة اصلاً..
فممتاز جداً ان تحصل الموظفة الوالد على نصف راتب..
بعض الشركات الكبيرة واللي عندها عدد كبير من الموظفين توفر حضانة للأطفال اللي أعمارهم أقل من خمس سنين وتكون في حاضنات متخصصات فلن تقلق الموظفة الام على ابنها مادام هو موجود معها..
فلذلك هي لن تضطر حتى أن تتغيب طوال أشهر إجازة الامومة..

أيام الجامعة كان في موظفة حملت يمكن ثلاث مرات أثناء دراستي.. وكان منظرها وهي حامل أصبح مألوف ومرتبطأ بها..
لكننها لم تتغيب ولم تأخذ الشهور الطويلة من الإجازات.. يمكن هي عندها القدرة على العمل بعد الولادة بشهر ويمكن في احد يساعدها بالبيت (أمها مثلاً) في تربية المولود.

وبالنسبة للرجل اللي لازم يتحمل مشاكل الطفل..
باختصار: نعم لازم يتحمل لأنه أبوه.. وعليه مسؤولية مثل الأم
وكل أب يلوم زوجته على عدم اسكات الطفل فهذا أب أناني ولا يستحق الأبوة..
لكن لا ننكر أن مشاعر الأم اتجاه ابنها هو أكبر من مشاعر الأب ولذلك هي تفهم عليه أكثر وهي تفرق بين بكاء الضحك وبكاء الجوع وبكاء الخوف لأن ابنها هو قطعة منها..
لكن الأب غصب عنه لا يفرق ولا يعرف كيف يتصرف في كثير من الأمور..
هنا الستات الفيمنيست يزعلوا ويلوموا الرجل على عدم اهتمامه بالطفل كما تهتم هي..
طيب هو غصباً عنه مش بإيديه..

في فيمينستيات فاكرين ان الأمومة هي ضعف ويحاولوا يخبوا مشاعر الأمومة..
وكأن الانوثة والامومة هو أمر عيب..
المفروض من الفيمينست بدل ما ترفض الأنوثة وتعتبرها ضعف وتريد فرض معالم الرجولة على البنت بحجة التساوي .. المفروض انها تدافع عن الأنوثة وتزيل كل الأفكار المهينة عنها ..


وأخيراً أما بالنسبة لفروقات بين عقل الرجل والمرأة ..
يخطأ من يقول ان الطفل أول مايولد يكون عقله مثل الورقة البيضاء وأثناء تربيته يحدد الوالدين معالم الأنوثة والذكورة..
صحيح في أمور متكسبة لكن في أمور متعلقة بالجينات والهرمونات
خليني أعطي نسبة: 70% من الأمور هي مكتسبة ويكتسبها الطفل
أما ال30% هي أمور متعلقة بالجينات..

باختصار: 
لو حصلت ظروف ما ونشأ الطفل الذكر بظروف غير عادية وتربى على اساس انه هو بنت وعومل معاملة البنت .. ولما كبر صار ولد مايع "lady boy"وهو كمل المسيرة وتصرف على اساس انه بنت .. لكن سيظل فيه نسبة رجولة معينة في داخل هذا الانسان انشالله لو واحد بالمية..
والعكس صحيح.. نفس الشي سينطبق على الفتاة اللي تربت تربية رجل.

بالنسبة لكتاب رجل من المريخ ونساء من الزهرة.. عندي بالبيت لكن ولا مرة قريته
بس عندي بالجهاز كتاب اخر اسمه:
لماذا لا يستمع الرجال ولا تقرا النساء الخرائط..

وهو يشرح الفروقات بين الجنسين.. بس مش شرط ان كل اللي مكتوب ينطبق عليه..
مثلاً جوسبل قالت انها تقرا الخرايط زي الفل.. بس أنا كشاب ماعرفش ههههههه..
عادي تحصل..
خذوا الموضوع بشكل إيزي وبسيط وبلاش تعقيد ..
ياريتني نمت ولا كتبت الموضوع :smi411: ..*


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا بالاخ بيس 
انت اكيد فهمت وجهة نظري انا لا اقصد عدم المساواة في القيمة او الكرامه بين الذكر والانثى ولكن يجب ان نراعي ان هناك اختلاف في الطبائع بين الرجل والمراءه وهذا ما يرفضه الفيمنست رفضا تاما فانا بالطبع لست ضد عمل المراءه ولكن ما اقوله ان بحكم الطبيعه هناك وظائف قد تكون مناسبه للمراءه والعكس صحيح
ولكن.هذا لا يمنع فكره الاستثناء يعني حتىفي الطبخ قد يبرع الرجال اكثر من المراءه والعكس صحيح على العموم انا افضل النظره التي تقول ان الرجل يحتاج المراءه مهما كان قويا والعكس صحيح لان الاثنان يكملون بعضهم البعض وهذا ما لا يراه الفيمنست


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 أغسطس 2014)

انا لست فيمينست متطرفه بل معتدله جدا فلا تبالغوا في الامور دا اولا

ثانيا عجبني اوي اخي الغالي فهمك لاية سيدنا بولس في رساله كورنثس و فهمها مقارب اوي ما لم يكن زي فهمي بالظبط ...انتا بتذاكر من ورانا ولا ايييييييييه

عبود انا لا ازعم اني افهم موقفه من الفيمينست بس هوا موقفه من المرأه ليس سيئا ابدا بس هوا بيحب يحرق دمي انا و روز بس ههههههههههههههههههه

 اخي كوبتك ايجل

بالله عليك ... احنا مش سلفيين اخي الغالي...ههههههههههههههه 

الموضوع حلو بس فاتتني مشاركات حلوه كتير خصوصا لاختي هيوف هقراها علي رواقه

سلام ليكم


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2014)

يابيس ياعزيزى انا مش متطرفة , انا  بس الافكار الذكورية تضرب على عصبى , leasantrleasantr 
مشاركتك اكتر من رائعة وعادلة , وانا اتفق مع جزء كبير منها 
وانا اذا اعتبرتنى feminist فأنا مش برفض ان فيه اختلافات بين المرأة والرجل , لكن زى ماقولت الاختلافات ديه متخليش جنس اعلى من التانى 
زى موضوع المبالغة ده :t31: بلاش يتكرر كتير علشان لو دخلنا فى  السكة ديه وعديت عيوبكم مش هيكفينى صفحات المنتدى كله leasantrleasantr 
المهم ان من الواضح اننا بنعيش انتكاسة فظيعة ورغبة للعودة الى العصور الوسطى , احنا فعلا فى زمن النفخ :999::999:


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mykAmv5xK0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]" *​*[FONT=&quot]عبود*​*[FONT=&quot] " ياسيدى مفقوع خلقة أصلاً ..أية فيمينست دى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو احنا ناقصين أختراعات ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بص يا باشا ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]من أكبر الأخطاء أننا نحاول أسقاط معاييرنا الشخصية على الناس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونحكم لهم يعملوا أية ويتصرفوا أزاى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرق كبير جداً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بين أبداء الرأى ...أو أبداء النُصح ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبين [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]فرض [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]تطبيق المعايير على الآخرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على سبيل المثال : دة رأى [/FONT]*​ 


peace_86 قال:


> *
> أكرر: أنا ضد تماماً ان البنت بعد مادرست وصرفت مصاريف الجامعة انها تقعد للبيت.
> ..*


 *تمام ؟!! ....تمام *​ *اللى بعد منه بقى أسمه **فرض **تطبيق معايير شخصية اللى هو دة *​ *



			لو جاء أحد وطلب يد أختي " اللي راح تشتغل بعد تخرجها على طول " سأجعله بأن يعدني بألا تطلب منها أن تترك العمل..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( طبعا أنت بتفكر فى مصلحتها ) لكن بمعيارك أنت مش بمعيار الزوج القادم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتفرض على حياه الآخرين معاييرك أنت الشخصية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تضع فى أعتبارك أن هناك حياه جديدة سوف تبدأ بمشيئة الله بين طرفين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهم فقط من لهم حق تقرير كيف يحيونها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنا أنت خرجت ( مع أحترامى طبعا ليك ) من مجرد أبداء رأى أو النُصح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى فرض سُلطة أخوية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] مُتغاضياً عن رغبات الزوجين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى هى هتبقى حياتهم هما مش حياتك أنت ..[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2014)

Desert Rose قال:


> المهم ان من الواضح اننا بنعيش انتكاسة فظيعة ورغبة للعودة الى العصور الوسطى , احنا فعلا فى زمن النفخ :999::999:


*أعطينا دلالة فعلية وعملية على هذه الأنتكاسة الفظيعة مفظعنة 
مش عايزين كلام مُرسل محفوظ ... ولا تجارب ناس فاشلة 
عايز أشوف العصور الوسطى دى والواد اللى انا مخلفه 
عنده ع الفيس خمسة وتلاتين موزة 
والبنت عندى بتتكلم مع زملائها عااااااااادى جدا 
والكل عايش حياته ...
قال عصور الوسطى قال ...على كدة أنا أستحق لقب
السير " عبود " 
:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا بالاخت روز  الفكره ببساطه لماذا ارفض الفيمنست لان الفيمنست لا يعترف بوجود اختلاف بين الرجل والمراءه ولا يعترف بان لكل واحد احتياج مختلف عن الاخر لا يشبعه الا وجود الاخر معه بمعنى ان الفيمنست  لا يرىاي فروقات بين الرجل والمراءه وهذا ما اختلف عليه علىالرغم من ان يقر بالمساواة وهذا ما اتفق عليه 
ولناخذ مثلا وليعذرني الاخ بيس فمثلا الكنيسه عندما توصي الزوج تقوم بتوصيته علىالحرص على ان يكون حنونا على زوجته  حريصا على مشاعرها بينما تقوم بتوصية الزوجه علىاحترام الزوج وان تهابه وتحترمه
فالرجل يحتاج الىالاحترام اكثر من الحب على الرغم من انه يحتاج الىالحب ايضا  والمراءه تحتاج الى الحب اكثر من الاحترام وليس معنىهذا ان لا يحترمها ويقدرها لان الرجل اذا احب زوجته احترمها
هل الفيمنست يعترف بهذا الكلام وعلىالعموم ادي الوصيه اهي
http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=34438
فهل الفيمنست يراعي هذه الفروقات ام يعتبر الاثنان واحد


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> *فالرجل يحتاج الى الاحترام *اكثر من الحب على الرغم من انه يحتاج الى الحب ايضا


*[FONT=&quot]علىَّ النعمة من نعمة سرابيس وآمون وكل آلهة الأغريق*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنت كتبت خلاصة الخلاصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شكلك قديم حريم يا مان ...[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2014)

ياعزيزى كوبتك ايجل , مع احترامى لرأيك وانا فعلا احترمه واحترمك بشدة 
لكن صراحة انا لا يهمنى ولا يعنينى رأى اى رجل وبالاخص الشرقى فى الحركات النسائية لان  بالطبع رأيه هيكون نابع من عقليته الذكورية اللى بترفض بشكل او بأخر اى حركة نسائية لان ده هيقلل من سلطته اللى واخدها على نساء المجتمع , فصراحة سواء حبيتو او كرهتو ال feminism فده شئ يرجعلكم لكن الحركة والمطالبات بالمساواة والحقوق بين الرجل والمرأة موجودة شئتم او ابيتم :t31:
والحقوق تؤخذ ولا تٌمنح , احنا حقوقنا بناخدها وهناخدها مش منتظرين هبات من حد وعلشان كده انا من بداية كلامى فى الموضوع لومت المرأة اكتر لانها هى اللى تركت حقوقها ,ده وكمان ربت الرجل على عدم احترامها بسبب عدم احترامها هى لنفسها او لبنات جنسها 

وعلى فكرة لو ترجع لكلامى انا قولت بالفعل ان فيه بعض السيدات اللى بينادو بالحقوق النسائية متطرفات جدا فى تفكيرهم والتطرف غلط حتى لو كانت الغاية سليمة , بس ده يمكن بيكون بسبب الكبت اللى هما عاشو فيه 

انا اللى يضرب على عصبى ان اى راجل يعقد حاطط رجل على رجل ويقول اصل الست تنفع فى كذا او متنفعش وانت مالك تنفع ولا ما تنفع على رأى اللبنانين انت شو خصك ؟ عمرك شوفت واحدة ست بتقول الراجل ينفع فى كذا او مينفعش ؟ احنا مالنا , ماتسيبو الناس تعيش , مين قالكو اننا مستنين رأيكم ولا تصريح منكم نشتغل فى ايه ولا منشتغلش فى ايه ؟نتجوز ولا منتجوزش سيبو اى انسان يقرر وبلاش تحده من احلامه بسبب احكامكم المسبقة 

انا منفتش ان فيه فروقات , لكن للمرة المليون هذة الفروقات لا تعنى ان فيه حد احسن من التانى 
وانت نفسك فى بداية مشاركاتك قولت ان المرأة ليها بس تربية الاطفال والبيت وممكن تشتغل , والراجل ممكن يساعد فى تربية الابناء 
وبعدين  بتقول انك مع الحقوق والمساواة دلوقتى ؟ ازاى مع الحقوق وانت حصرت المرأة فى دور واحد ( انا مش بحتقر طبعا الامومة ودور الام ) لكن افرض واحدة شايفة نفسها فى الحياة فى حاجة تانية تروح انت تقولها لا انتى متنفعيش غير فى كده؟ , بأى حق حكمت؟ 
اثبتو على رأى رجاءا , متقولوش فى الاول كلام وبعدين تيجى تقول كلام غيره.


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

اهلا بالاخ عبود الفكره ببساطه ثلاث حجات  اولا انا كثير بركز في القداس يعني صدقني لو قولتلك انه علىالرغم من ان انا انسان خاطئوكثير  بحس ان انا انسان وحش الا ان كلمات القداس والصلاة في الاجبيه بتعلم حجات في منتهىالخطوره  ثم قراءت كتب ثم بعيد عنك تعاملت مع النساء
بالنسبه للاخت روز انا ما زلت عند راي ولكن في شئ احب اوضحه ان هناك ظروف طبيعيه تجعل المراءه  انجح في البيت مهما كانت عالمه او وزيره يعني مثلا من سيقوم بعمليه ارضاع الولد الصغير هل ستتركه مع الخادمه الفلبينيه وتذهب بهذه البساطه الم تسمعي عن خطورة هذا الموضوع هل تستطيع ان تطلب منه ان يترك العمل ويهتم بالمولود بدلا منها
لهذا نجد ان المراءلديها حس عاطفي اكثر تهتم بالتفاصيل عشان تشوف احتياجات بتها اكثر واصغر الحجات اللي بتهم الاطفال تلقيها عندها مقدره عجيبه بانها تقوم باكثر من عمل في نفس الوقت 
عكس الرجل الذي لا يستطيع الا ان يقوم بعمل واحد لانه يحتاج لتركيز اكثر و يهتم بالصوره الكليه اختصارا للوقت  والمجهود وعشان يشوف الصوره بشكل اكبر  يعني مثلا ما ينفعش يدي وقت كبير للشغل من غير ما ياخد فلوس كويسه لازم يحسب المميزات والعيوب ويقارن ما بنهم عشان يختار صح وفي الاخر  اكيد زي ما بحتاج شخص بيهتم بالتفاصيل بحتاج شخص بيهتم بالصوره الكليه يعني الاتنين بيكملوا بعض  يعني مفيش حب من غير احترام


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

طبعا انا لست ضد انتكون المراءه وزيره ولكن هناك ترتيب وطبيعه يجب تحترم


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أغسطس 2014)

ياسيدى ياعزيزى كوبتك ايجل بلاش نلف وندور ورا بعض انت بتقول لست ضد ان المرأة تبقا وزيرة لكن هناك طبيعة ولا ظروف يجب ان تحترم ؟ ده اللى هو ازاى ؟:t31: كلامك ده بالظبط يساوى انك ضد عملها بره البيت , طيب ما تقول كده صراحة ؟ زى ما انت قولت فى الاول ,ما هو ده اصل كلام اى راجل شرقى , انا مع عمل المرأة بس اصل وفصل ويعقد يفصل على مزاج عقله  امتى تشتغل وامتى متشتغلش 

وبعدين ترمى ابنها للشغالة ولا ترميه لمامتها , احنا مالنا ؟ هى كبيرة وتعرف تختار لنفسها , انتو بتختارلوها ليه ؟ ده اللى هيجننى , واحدة اختارت انها تشتغل وهى ام وانا مالى ؟ كل واحد هو اللى بيشيل نتيجة اختياره فى الاخر


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2014)

مش عايزاهم يعملو كدده الظلم مرفوض للجميع ياروز

انا بس اطلب كل امراه تسال نفسها
لما هي هتشتغل شغلانتين
فين حياتها الشخصيه؟ هواياتها؟ حياتها الاجتماعيه؟
من هنا
لازم تطلب شوية امتيازات تساعدها على الجمع بين عملين
قبل ان ينتهي عمرها ويمر قطار العمر وهي مدفونه بين
شغل وعيال ثم تقعد على سجادتها تنتظر عزرائيل


----------



## coptic eagle (16 أغسطس 2014)

طيب بالنسبه لفلم اعتزال عالمة ل سهير البابلي ايه راي الفيمنست الفلم بيتكلم ببساطه عن عالمة ذره لم تجد انسانه امينه لكي تهتم بطفلها العزيز فقررت  ترك العمل والاهتمام بالطفل فما هو وجهة نظر الفيمنست 
عشان اوضح وجهة نظري اكثر لو كانت وجدت من يستطيع الاهتمام بالطفل الصغير لما اصبح هناك مشكله
العهد الجديد قال ان النساءستخلص  بتربية البنين ماذا عن قرار الهجره ﻣﺜﻼ


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (16 أغسطس 2014)

> طبعاً الإسلام أسوأ وأسوأ .. رأيه للبنت تقارب بشدة النظرة اليهودية بل وأسوأ.. يعني حتى لم يرتقي لرسائل بولس


انا اقول
لو تخليك في موضوعك هذا وااايد احسن


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> طيب بالنسبه لفلم اعتزال عالمة ل سهير البابلي ايه راي الفيمنست الفلم بيتكلم ببساطه عن عالمة ذره لم تجد انسانه امينه لكي تهتم بطفلها العزيز فقررت  ترك العمل والاهتمام بالطفل فما هو وجهة نظر الفيمنست
> عشان اوضح وجهة نظري اكثر لو كانت وجدت من يستطيع الاهتمام بالطفل الصغير لما اصبح هناك مشكله
> العهد الجديد قال ان النساءستخلص  بتربية البنين ماذا عن قرار الهجره مثﻼ



قرار الهجرة دا انا ما فهمتش قصدك منه ايه بس ما علينا...

عالمة ذره تعتني بابنها الصغير لفتره معينه من الوقت دا ضروري انما تلغي كيانها بالكلية تماما لاجل ارضاء زوج حانق علي المرأه و نجاحها غلط..الواحدة تضحي للشخص الصح الي يستاهل و للسبب الصح...يمكن دي مش نظره فيمينست اوي بس انا مش عبدة اي منطق انا عبدة عقلي بس!

 ابن الواحده نور عينها لو مافيش امها او امه ترعاه تسيب شغلها سنتين تلاته لحد ما يبطل رضاعه و يتنيل يروح مدرسته هههههههههه...التضحية لاجل ابن ممكنه انما لاجل زوج حاقد علي نجاحي نفسه يلغيني غلط.ايه يا راجل..متضرر من شغلي ليه؟ بشتغل شغل محترم ...بروح الكباريه يعني هههههه والله حصلت معايا و رفضت اكمل للسبب دا انا حد محترم و بشتغل في مكان محترم اسيب ليه شغالة في البار و لا هوا لازم اترزع في البيت زي الكرسي و اقعد زهقانه و في فراغ و اقعد اكل و ابقي 500 كيلو و جوزي برا عايش حياته....غيران من شغلي مانا ممكن اعمل بلاوي و انا في بيتي عادي يعني...مخافه الرب هي اهم شئ بيعصم الشخص...

و الواحده ستخلص بتربية البنين دي جمله ليها معني روحي عميق جدا و توجيه تربوي سامي من سيدنا بولس الرسول الي برضه كان عايش من 2000 سنه مش دلوقتي....

معناها ان لو الواحده جاهدت في تربية ابنها تربية مسيحيه صالحه و علمته محبه الرب و مخافته من الصغر و خلته فرد صالحة فدا هيكون سبب بركة و خلاص ليها ...انما افرض واحده مالهاش بنين يبقي مش هتخلص؟ و افرض واحده ربت ابنها تربية فالته مفهاش للرب مكان هتخلص برضه؟ واحده  بوذية او ايزيدية ربت ابنها هتخلص بيه؟ لا طبعا

الاية معناها انه الابن الصالح الي امه هتربيه و تكافح في غرس قيم الكتاب المقدس في قلبه و هيطلع خائف الرب صالح دا هيكون سبب بركة ليها هيا و خلاص ليها...

و بعدين ايه علاقه الهجره بالبنين...افرض انا واحده معنديش بنين ما اهاجر براحتي بقي!...واحده نذيرة للرب او مكرسه ما اتجوزتش و لا خلفت حبت تغور و تهاجر ايه المشكله ساعتها ههههههه ايه مشكلتك يعني مع الهجرة..المحرم؟

الايه بتاعت سيدنا بولس الي بتقول ان المرأة ستخلص بولادة البنين دا توجيه للي خلاص خلفت و عندها ولاد و تكون اصلا تقية و مؤمنه انما واحدة معندهاش عيال مثلا لاي سبب:smi411: ايه بقي و فين المشكلة هنا

لازم تجيب عيل عشان تخلص؟ حتما لا الاية فيها توجيه تربوي للام كل تكون مخلصه في تربية ابنها...مخلصه بنهج مسيحي مخلص ...و الا فكل الامهات لهن بنين و كل الامهات رحيمات...حتي العاهرات منهن..و لكن سبب الخلاص هو زرع قيم الانجيل و مخافه الرب في الطفل منذ الطفوله لكي يشب علي محبة الرب 

اي كلام في الكتاب المقدس هعملها لك مناظره و ابوظ موضوع اخويا الجميل بيس 86 الي اصلا طلب يكون النقاش عام لا علاقه له بالدين نظرا لان هناك مسلمين مثل الاخت الجميلة هيفاء او ملحدين او اننا كمسيحيين اصلا فينا طوائف فيها اختلافات عقيدية سوء كانت قليله او كتيره

مشكله كمان

حضرتك فهمك للكتاب المقدس يعوزه العمق....الحرفيه الشديده جدا في فهم الكتاب ادت باليهود الي رفض المسيح نتيجه عدم التعمق الروحي في فهم النبؤات الكتابيه...

بس كدا

ربنا يباركك و اوعا تزعل مني!

سلام المسيح للكل


----------



## coptic eagle (17 أغسطس 2014)

طيب وليه الراجل هو اللي ميقعدش في البيت طبقا لنظرية الفيمنست  مدام مفيش فرق يبقىخلاص  مدام امراءه ليست الاصلح يبقىمفيش مشكله لو ملقاش امه وكان ابوه هو اللي مسئول ده طبعا بحسب الفيمنست اللي بتزعل لما الواحد بيقول ان الستات لديها قدرات خاصه تجعلها اتجح في البيت اكثر من الراجل طبعا لو عالمة الذره كانت وجدت الشخص المناسب مكنش بقىفيه مشكله كانت هتكمل شغلها عادي وطبعا لا ننسىدور الاب  
بالنسبه للهجره فلنفرض الزوج قرر الهجره والزوجه رفضت مين اللي كلامه يمشي 
في راي طبعا للزوجه تاثير ولكن من صاحب اﻻختصاص


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 أغسطس 2014)

coptic eagle قال:


> طيب وليه الراجل هو اللي ميقعدش في البيت طبقا لنظرية الفيمنست  مدام مفيش فرق يبقىخلاص  مدام امراءه ليست الاصلح يبقىمفيش مشكله لو ملقاش امه وكان ابوه هو اللي مسئول ده طبعا بحسب الفيمنست اللي بتزعل لما الواحد بيقول ان الستات لديها قدرات خاصه تجعلها اتجح في البيت اكثر من الراجل طبعا لو عالمة الذره كانت وجدت الشخص المناسب مكنش بقىفيه مشكله كانت هتكمل شغلها عادي وطبعا لا ننسىدور الاب
> بالنسبه للهجره فلنفرض الزوج قرر الهجره والزوجه رفضت مين اللي كلامه يمشي
> في راي طبعا للزوجه تاثير ولكن من صاحب اﻻختصاص



الراجل ما يقعدش في بيته محدش يلغي التاني

انا ضد الغاء الست للراجل و الغاء الراجل للست كلاهما منطلقات خاطئه للعلاقه

العلاقه لازم تكون بالحب و التراضي و الاتفاق و عدم فرض الرأي و التسلط...بالمشوره كله يمشي ...انما حد يجي يخش علي حد يقوله هتعمل كدا و هوا كدا سواء كان الراجل او الست دا اسمه تسلط و المركب ما تمشيش كدا

اسمحلي بقي اقولك...راجل عاوز يهاجر و مراته مش عاوزة تبقي عبيطة ههههههههه حد يجي له فرصه برا مصر و يسيبها!!! لا مؤاخذة بقي !

علي فكره انتا واخد سيطرة الراجل كحكم نهائي....من 100000 سنة ايام العصر الامومي كانت الست هي الي شغاله و الراجل قاعد هههههههههه و تلاقي حضارات من بقايا العصر الامومي زي الهنجران و الهنود و كدا الست بتشتغل و الراجل قاعد بالعيال انتا بس عشان اتولدت اليومين دول و في العصر البطريركي(عصر سيطرة الاب) اتكون عندك قيم معينه كان ممكن تتغير بتغير الزمان او المكان او الانسان...مافيش شئ بيثبت علي حاله جايز بعد 1000 سنة تلاقي العصر الامومي رجع تاني هههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


المشوره و عدم التسلط جميلة....و الي بيجربها في بيته اموره بتمشي سكينة في الحلاوه

و الراجل الي بيقنع مراته بالمنطق و الحجه مش يقعد يقولها انا كدا انا راجل اموره بتمشي في بيته احسن بدون شجار و خناق


لانه لما تيجي ترزع الست كلمة انا راجل هتقول في نفسها و انا اقل ليه دايما....فالمشوره و الاقناع بدون عنف افضل!

انا علي فكره مش فيمينست متطرفه اوي كدا انا من مؤيدي حقوق المرأة ككائن كامل البشريه انما مش متطرفه اوي كبعضهن لان لو بقيت متطرفه التطرف معناه الغاء الاخر و هو الرجل و انا ضد الالغاء و يكفينا ما شهدناه في مجتمعنا من الغاء المسلم للمسيحي نقوم نلغي طرف علي حساب طرف! سواء كان راجل ضد ست او ست ضد راجل! احنا بشر مش في غابه القوي فيها ياكل الضعيف و لازم العدل و الحكمه يبقوا الميزان في الامور و العقل...و انا مع كل شئ بالاعتدال حتي في حقوق المراة بدافع عنها كتير بس ضد الغاء الراجل لان الحياة نور و ظلام و خير و شر و ابيض و اسود و اراجل و ست هههههههههههه

سعدت بالنقاش معك اخي الغالي المبارك

سلام الرب لك و للجميع


----------



## coptic eagle (17 أغسطس 2014)

حلو لا احد يستطيع الغاءالاخر  ولكن كل من الرجل والمراءه يكمل الاخر 
كل شئ بيمشي بالمشوره ولكن  يبقىالسؤال الذي دائما يحاول الفيمنست التهرب منه  لماذا ينكرون علىالمراءه انها الاصلح لتربيه الابناء على الرغم من عدم انكاري انها تصلح لان تكون وزيره ايضا هل انا اهين المراءه او اقوم بعملية الغاء
بالنسبه للعمل  والعصور الفرعونيه مثلا هل كانت المراءه هي من تعمل ام الرجل علىما اذكر لم يكن هناك ما يمنع المراءه من الاشتغال بالتجاره  ولكن هل سمعتي عن ان النساء اشتغلن بالزراعه او الحرب 
لست ضد المراءه ولا استطيع الانقاص من قيمتها ده حتىانا ولدت يوم عيد العذراءمريم 
بالنسبه للهجره والقرارات المصيريه كله في الاخر بيمشي بالحب والتفاهم ولكن لا يزال الرجل هو القائد والمسئول عن القرار


----------



## ontarian (15 أكتوبر 2014)

هو مثال بسيط جدا جدا جدا...
وتخيل انك عايش بالخارج لان ده ممكن يحصل اكتر بكتير من احتماله ف مصر...
لو انت شركتك قفلت ومالقيتش شغل غير بالف دولار ف الشهر مثلاً....ومراتك اترقت وبقى مرتبها 10 آلاف...

وخلفتم ولازم حد فيكم يقعد بالعيل ف البيت....هتقعد انت وتاخدوا ال10 الاف ولا هتقعدها وتعيش بالألف بس؟
طبعاً الف دولار ف الشهر دي يعني هتشحت....مش هتعرف تدفع إيجار شقتكم اصلاً!


----------



## YAA (23 أبريل 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *
> واحد كتب تغريدة: الرجال مبدعين حتى في الأعمال الي تخص المراة مثل الطبخ والخياطة..
> يعني معظم الطباخين المشاهير هم رجال ومعظم مصممي الأزياء المشاهير هم رجال ..
> 
> *



عذراً على ردي المتأخر بما أن الموضوع منذ عام 2014 لكن لفت إنتباهي كان من المفترض أن يتم طرحه منذ سنوات طويلة و أن يحصل على ردود أكثر لأن هذا موضوع يهم الجميع.

الطبخ ليس خاص بالمرأة لأن البشر مهما كان جنسهم يحتاجون للطعام.

أما مصممين الأزياء الرجال الكل يعرف بأن معظمهم إن لم يكونوا كلهم هم شواذ يعني هم حالات شاذة.

كما قالت أختنا ديسريت روز النساء اللواتي تربين على الذل و الهوان و المازوخية و غسيل الدماغ هن ضد أن يعشن حياة محترمة مثل البشر.

وكما قال تيمو المرأة كانت تعبد في الثقافات القديمة و لكنه نسى أن يذكر في الهند إلى الأن لازالوا يعبدون الكثير من الإلهات و رغم ذلك لولا المنع البريطاني لبقي الهندوس اليوم يحرقون النساء بعد وفاة أزواجهن.

قرأت معظم تعليقاتكم لاحظت أنكم نسيتم شيء سيء جداً منتشر بين الفيمينستز وهو دعم الشواذ و هذا أكثر شيء يجعلهم مرفوضين أتذكر قرأت تعليق لفتاة تقول أنها كانت تحب نوال السعداوي لكن عندما شاهدتها تقول أنها ترى الشذوذ أمر عادي كرهتها.

و نسيت أن أضيف بأن دعم الشواذ ليس حكر على الفيمينستز.

الكوري الجنوبي سونغ جاي جي المنتحر الذي أسس جمعية ضد حقوق المرأة افتتح ملجأ للمراهقين و الرجال الشواذ الذين هربوا من بيوتهم.


----------

